# Vertical cage match, 32K watts, 32 plants



## legallyflying (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok, so I have a thread about this grow as it is a newly constructed warehouse grow but honestly, the thread is full of jack holes and guys that wear diapers.

Not that I am looking for everyone to pander to me or anything but I really don't feel like explaining why I'm not running LED in my fucking warehouse..or putting god damn solar panels on the roof. Might as well paint a sign....huge medical grow here.

Anyways, I figured the vertical forum would be less full of dip shits. There comes a time when you really don't have any questions about growing or setup; and you just want to show some people one of the many techniques out there.

Just installed buckets and cages. Should be ready to put plants in the room in about a week. (still waiting on permits) They will be flipped about a week after that.

So the low down:
32 plants
32 hortilux
vertical bare bulbs
DWC with a central reservoir
two 235 gallon reservoirs
AC and CO2.. fucking duh
heavy 16 nutes, weekly biowar tea.
chillers
a bunch of other crap that doesn't matter.
Oh yeah..cages are 28" square. Checkerboard pattern...distance to bulb = 14" at surface of cage.


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 12, 2015)

Signing in for this one, should be interesting!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2015)

subbed like a motha fucka


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm down like a clown. Lol @ 32watts in the title!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol. Ooops.... we are going to flower with one single CFL


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 12, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Lol. Ooops.... we are going to flower with one single CFL



Vert trees man! Vert trees!


----------



## bigmanc (Feb 12, 2015)

holy shit, im actually planning this but 24lights. Like the idea of the cages. Please do some big fuckin hash plant bushs please..please pleaseeeee.

Pulling the chair up to perverts row


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll be checking this out for sure. I'm always looking to learn.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 12, 2015)

Bigmanc. Ypu look super familiar dude!! 

Where you located?


----------



## butterbudface (Feb 12, 2015)

subed! good luck!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Feb 13, 2015)

So, what kind of chillers did you end up with?


----------



## bigmanc (Feb 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Bigmanc. Ypu look super familiar dude!!
> 
> Where you located?


Toronto my friend, if your talking about the pic thats ricky from the trailer park boys haha


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 13, 2015)

Lmao... I was like..this guy looks familiar but jesus, only a dick head would rock a shirt like that.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Lmao... I was like..this guy looks familiar but jesus, only a dick head would rock a shirt like that.


That dickhead is richer than we are, just for looking funny.

Don't it just piss ya off?


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Feb 13, 2015)

Your using one plant per bulb? Sounds badass! and expensive for me. I still haven't given vitical growing a try yet but definitely want to. Care to explain how the system will work?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 13, 2015)

It works put like this... of the 32 plants, 18 of them will be basking in 4000 watts. 22 of them get 3000 watts and 3 get a measly 2k watts 

Since we are not retarded, we don't grow in coco or soil which equates to way fast growth and great yields. 

Across the board, if we don't have issues, we pull am average of just a cunt hair over 2lb per light. 

The fun comes in when training and trimming the plants. Ever spend 5 hours crouching under cages or standing 6" away from a 1,000 watt bulb? It's SUPER fun!!!

It sucks dick but you know what doesn't suck dick? Bringing very nice buds to the dispensories, having our patients stoked and watching 20's flip through the bill counter like a happy little waterfall . 

So that's how it works.

It looks neat and awesome and all that shit but the reality is its a LOT of work. Plain old blue collar work.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 13, 2015)

Should be something good to watch.. Have you used the Heavy 16 nutes before? Im just now looking at them have a few shops trying to push me into using them. I have been trying to contact Heavy 16 as I want to do a side by side grow using their nutes and do a review and write up but they don't reply in the 48 hours their auto responder says.


----------



## Relax i'll be your Doctor (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds like you'll be walking through one awesome jungle! Gotta admit I'm pretty jealous, I'll be following along to see how amazing it turns out


----------



## francy420 (Feb 13, 2015)

Fucking awesome! Is all I can say. I love your sarcasm behind talking about how much fun being a farmer is. Farming is about as menial labor as it gets. But vertical tree farming is much more lucrative. Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 13, 2015)

A flux of 1000 lumens, concentrated into an area of one square metre, lights up that square metre with an illuminance of 1000 lux. However, the same 1000 lumens, spread out over ten square metres, produces a dimmer illuminance of only 100 lux.
*"On the surface of the Earth, the average solar illumination varies between 32,000 and 100,000 lumens per square meter, or lux."
*
400 lux Sunrise or sunset on a clear day.
1000 lux Overcast day; typical TV studio lighting
10000–25000 lux Full daylight (not direct sun)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lux


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 13, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> A flux of 1000 lumens, concentrated into an area of one square metre, lights up that square metre with an illuminance of 1000 lux. However, the same 1000 lumens, spread out over ten square metres, produces a dimmer illuminance of only 100 lux.
> *"On the surface of the Earth, the average solar illumination varies between 32,000 and 100,000 lumens per square meter, or lux."
> *
> 400 lux Sunrise or sunset on a clear day.
> ...


That's the info you want and needed. Lux is the more covered and more relevant option to note. It's covered all over on RIU in pretty great depths.

1ft^2 is 144 sq in.
1m^2 is 1550 sq in.


_Caution... _ 
Your lights are pumping out more than the max lux anyplace on Earth is going to receive from the sun, and then you are _*multiplying*_ this #. 
1. Wear protective clothing & sun screen at all times when in the room!
2. ____________Fill in the blank.___________________
3. ____________Fill in the blank.___________________


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> That's the info you want and needed. Lux is the more covered and more relevant option to note. It's covered all over on RIU in pretty great depths.


I think you'll find that legallyflying might already know this and a bit more.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 13, 2015)

Just ignore that asshat. He has been trolling my threads. Captain CFL and all his worthy advice. (Insert rolling eyes emoticon here).

No wait... based on the new lux information I'm going to tear everything down and start over. 
Forgive me, I'm new.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2015)

Sarcasm - I wish we had a button.


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think you'll find that legallyflying might already know this and a bit more.


GreatwhiteNorth, make legallyflying take the dice out of this game they're playing or close their threads and ban them from the public. This character has no sense. Boiling people in seconds... Period. All the way GreatwhiteNorth and legallyflying. I was tired of this die trying figure since the beginning. Now it's on another level.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2015)

Kippered herring has trouble with math, engineering, physics, chemistry and geometry.

But he's great with people.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2015)

@legallyflying I may have my differences with your design. Yet, I'm not so smug or arrogant as to assume- nevermind proclaim- that your endeavors will end in disaster.

I AM certain we'll learn plenty, and through experience I've found that the nicest thing about chickenwire fencing, 5 gallon buckets and trash cans is how easily reconfigurable they are!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> GreatwhiteNorth, make legallyflying take the dice out of this game they're playing or close their threads and ban them from the public. This character has no sense. Boiling people in seconds... Period. All the way GreatwhiteNorth and legallyflying. I was tired of this die trying figure since the beginning. Now it's on another level.


Can you rephrase that in English please?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Just ignore that asshat. He has been trolling my threads. Captain CFL and all his worthy advice. (Insert rolling eyes emoticon here).
> 
> No wait... based on the new lux information I'm going to tear everything down and start over.
> Forgive me, I'm new.


what strains you gonna run bro


----------



## sgbfcoop (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm more interested in this person's set up. Please ignore the trolls and keep posting.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you rephrase that in English please?


Let me help you;

'Bullshit artist who has not one clue about the views he spews.'

Is that better?


----------



## humboldt bear (Feb 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> It works put like this... of the 32 plants, 18 of them will be basking in 4000 watts. 22 of them get 3000 watts and 3 get a measly 2k watts
> 
> Since we are not retarded, we don't grow in coco or soil which equates to way fast growth and great yields.
> 
> ...


all the weed grown with heavy 16,tastes like heavy 16, 2 pounds of commerical chemmy weed. hey man we all drink the water. i grow in soil and my weed would put yours to shame..SHAME.
PEOPLE USE SYNTHETIC FERT. CAUSE THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO GROW.PERIOD.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 13, 2015)

humboldt bear said:


> all the weed grown with heavy 16,tastes like heavy 16, 2 pounds of commerical chemmy weed. hey man we all drink the water. i grow in soil and my weed would put yours to shame..SHAME.
> PEOPLE USE SYNTHETIC FERT. CAUSE THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO GROW.PERIOD.


And where did you get your biochemistry degree, genius?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 14, 2015)

Tystick... those dimensions are exactly what we are running in our other room. All I can say is that it works and works well over there, not sure why it wouldn't pan out over here. 

But anywho..distances and what not can be changed..you will notice that all the cages are just Zipp tied to suspended conduit so things can slide around or be re attached. 

Any closer than 14" things start to get light bleached and there is a loss of quality. less trichs but more weight. 14" yields about 65-70 thousand lux from the hortis. 

MORE LIGHT THAN ANY PLACE ON THE SURFACE OF THE EARTH. Lol.


----------



## reza92 (Feb 14, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> 10k-25k full daylight not direct..
> those lights are pushing out over 110k each iirc.
> 32k-100k direct sunlight..
> 32k = roughly half of each light (65k)... and 65k * 3 or 4 = 200-260k.
> ...


lolollololololololololololol. im sure he could out grow you in a heartbeat, blindfolded with both hands tied behind his back. no one is actually listening to you. 

@legallyflying fuck yeah why settle for the sun when you can out light it 365 days a year. who even needs a sun


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Tystick... those dimensions are exactly what we are running in our other room. All I can say is that it works and works well over there, not sure why it wouldn't pan out over here.
> 
> But anywho..distances and what not can be changed..you will notice that all the cages are just Zipp tied to suspended conduit so things can slide around or be re attached.
> 
> ...


I am not one of those who said your setup wouldn't work. I'm looking forward to seeing how it operates.


----------



## pilsung (Feb 14, 2015)

could you have your lights hung from a pulley so you can raise them out of the way when you need to trim n train girls?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 14, 2015)

^ yup...done. 

We are going to try to just train during lights out. We have green LED (3 watt) green lights in our overhead cans and these powerful green led hunting headlamps


----------



## bigmanc (Feb 14, 2015)

@legallyflying whats the word on strains? do some motha fuckin hash plants and some fat indicas. My buddy pulls nice amounts off that.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2015)

bigmanc said:


> @legallyflying whats the word on strains? do some motha fuckin hash plants and some fat indicas. My buddy pulls nice amounts off that.


Speaking from hard experience, indicas tend to be a struggle in vertical setups.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 14, 2015)

What is indica? I have heard that before. 

 

The first run is all Cindy 99 BX1. It's a fast grower, Hella fast flower and the quality is outstandIng. Plus it's almost impossible to fuck up. 

We are currently veggung the following strains for the second flower room. 

Cindy 99 
cinex
pinapple express
Gs thin mint 
GS platinum 
lemon kush
an OG cut from boulder (fucking fire) 
Tahoe OG 
and white fire OG


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> What is indica? I have heard that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I'd love to get my mitts on some of those genetics!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Wow I'd love to get my mitts on some of those genetics!


We are blessed indeed here in Colorado.


----------



## humboldt bear (Feb 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And where did you get your biochemistry degree, genius?


i dont need a degree to know if i poison the water with chemical fertilizer.it will hurt people.a degree dont mean shit .


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2015)

humboldt bear said:


> i dont need a degree to know if i poison the water with chemical fertilizer.it will hurt people.a degree dont mean shit .


Then according to your 'scientific conclusion', millions of Americans are being poisoned by their vegetables every day.

Having just checked the newspaper, I'm shocked to see exactly no evidence of this occurring...

Meanwhile, the misuse of organic fertilizers HAS killed many Americans via Listeria poisoning (cantaloupes), fecal coliform bacteria (spinach) and many more.

I can't wait to hear your excuse for this one. Genius.


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 15, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> What is indica? I have heard that before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your running wifi too? lol


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 15, 2015)

What the fuck is hippie douche saying now? Non-organic fertilizers are killing people? too funny. 

Sorry Humboldt bear...the days of your "organic" outdoor schwag are O V E R. 

Go move to the midwest..they still think outdoor is good.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 15, 2015)

subbed. what size are your brute cans


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 15, 2015)

goofygolfer said:


> subbed. what size are your brute cans



They're 10 gallon, IIRC


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 15, 2015)

ty sir. can you discuss the drains at the bottom how you installed and leak prevention materials used .


----------



## elektrician (Feb 15, 2015)

subbed.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 15, 2015)

Ummm rubber grommets and small piece of window screen (to keep any perlite out of the control bucket), that's about it dude.

I have us3d silicone in the past for.l3ak.prevention but as long as your holes are drilled.correctly the grommet shpull hold up for about 2-3 years. 

The start to get brittle and leak some times after that. Probably the poison we put in the water.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ummm rubber grommets and small piece of window screen (to keep any perlite out of the control bucket), that's about it dude.
> 
> I have us3d silicone in the past for.l3ak.prevention but as long as your holes are drilled.correctly the grommet shpull hold up for about 2-3 years.
> 
> The start to get brittle and leak some times after that. Probably the poison we put in the water.


I use bulkhead fittings. They work great, don't wear out and can be reused again and again.

Good call on the screen to keep the perlite out of your return lines and pumps.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 15, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I use bulkhead fittings. They work great, don't wear out and can be reused again and again.
> 
> Good call on the screen to keep the perlite out of your return lines and pumps.



Bulkheads might not work so well on the 10gal trash cans because they're curved where the seal needs to be made and may leak. I had that issue on my trash can.

Can't wait to see this thread blow up!

I think I'm going to be designing my next run around this type of setup.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Bulkheads might not work so well on the 10gal trash cans because they're curved where the seal needs to be made and may leak. I had that issue on my trash can.
> 
> Can't wait to see this thread blow up!
> 
> I think I'm going to be designing my next run around this type of setup.


They've been working just fine for years on smaller, stiffer 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 15, 2015)

we have used both, 6 of one half dozen of another in my book. 

The bad thing about the bulkheads..the gh ones is that you can break the nipple off of them. 

More than once I have hit one with my leg and then....shit shit shit, I'm sent running through the cages to get a part while water is pouring out of the bucket. 

That doesn't happen with grommets. There is also cost. We have 96 buckets total. 50 cents vs a couple bucks adds up quickly


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 15, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> we have used both, 6 of one half dozen of another in my book.
> 
> The bad thing about the bulkheads..the gh ones is that you can break the nipple off of them.
> 
> ...


N-G-W brand bulkhead fittings are the only way to go if someone chooses the bulkhead route; they're very durable and reusable, have multiple barbs to hold lines securely and resist leaks and are made of a tough resin that can- and around here, certainly has- withstand plenty of abuse.

By contrast, I've had issues with grommets causing stress fractures in the containers they were installed in. Bulkhead fittings don't create such stress risers since they rely solely on internal compression between front and back to seal.

I'm not here to pick nits, this is a minor detail in terms of the whole buildout... which I'm very much looking forward to seeing completed!


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks guys i'm thinking about going with the 10 gal cans on my next go. good luck with the grow, knockem dead bro


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 17, 2015)

goofygolfer said:


> thanks guys i'm thinking about going with the 10 gal cans on my next go. good luck with the grow, knockem dead bro


I've done very well with 27 gallon tuffboxes from Wal-Mart. Their lower profile reduces overall height and they still have plenty of capacity for supporting big girls.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 17, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> What the fuck is hippie douche saying now? Non-organic fertilizers are killing people? too funny.
> 
> Sorry Humboldt bear...the days of your "organic" outdoor schwag are O V E R.
> 
> Go move to the midwest..they still think outdoor is good.


We think outdoor is good here in the midwest? You seem very confused or never been to the midwest since most is grown indoors via hydro or aero since its illegal to grow so outdoors is for the guerilla mid grade buds you cant tend to.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 19, 2015)

I grew up....and got the fuck out of, the midwest.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> I grew up....and got the fuck out of, the midwest.


Midwest is the best unless you live in some bible belt bumble fuck town. Worst place is the West Coast then the South. Midwest northern and East Coast are best parts of the US. Ive lived in all of them and midwest is by far the best area..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 19, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> Midwest is the best unless you live in some bible belt bumble fuck town. Worst place is the West Coast then the South. Midwest northern and East Coast are best parts of the US. Ive lived in all of them and midwest is by far the best area..


I've lived in quite a few places - and a foreign country or two as well & I like it just fine up here.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've lived in quite a few places - and a foreign country or two as well & I like it just fine up here.


Is that Canada? If so that's my top alternate place to live if I weren't in the US. I 've been there many times and really like it there. Alaska is another place Id love to live


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 19, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> Is that Canada? If so that's my top alternate place to live if I weren't in the US. I 've been there many times and really like it there. Alaska is another place Id love to live


I live in Alaska.
Four more days & we're *Fully Legal !!*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 19, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I live in Alaska.
> Four more days & we're *Fully Legal !!*


Yeah you lucky we are just starting our pilet program for medical...Im gonna make it up to Alaska some day just took much freedom to not see


----------



## Trippyness (Feb 19, 2015)

* Subbed this, I can see there are going to be several fuck giraffes on this thread. Great work though mate. *


----------



## theexpress (Feb 19, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> Midwest is the best unless you live in some bible belt bumble fuck town. Worst place is the West Coast then the South. Midwest northern and East Coast are best parts of the US. Ive lived in all of them and midwest is by far the best area..


the Midwest is a depressing ass area to live in...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2015)

Not sure where you lived but its anything but 


theexpress said:


> the Midwest is a depressing ass area to live in...


depressing thats for sure. I have no idea how people live on the West Coast or in the south though those especially the west coast make you want to shoot yourself. The midwest has room to stretch out, 4 seasons, morals, friendly, best weather by far, best food hands down, little scarey plastic surgery monster women, and unlike the south not bible thumpers, people are nice southerns are always mean and angry.East coast is nice well the upper half anyways. If you get depressed in the midwest you probably just need some meds lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 20, 2015)

How long before the plants go into the setup?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 20, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> Not sure where you lived but its anything but
> 
> depressing thats for sure. I have no idea how people live on the West Coast or in the south though those especially the west coast make you want to shoot yourself. The midwest has room to stretch out, 4 seasons, morals, friendly, best weather by far, best food hands down, little scarey plastic surgery monster women, and unlike the south not bible thumpers, people are nice southerns are always mean and angry.East coast is nice well the upper half anyways. If you get depressed in the midwest you probably just need some meds lol


sunshine and warmth would be nice


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2015)

theexpress said:


> sunshine and warmth would be nice


I hope you guys get some - it looks to be brutal down there.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 20, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope you guys get some - it looks to be brutal down there.


Oh how the tables have turned!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm pretty much completely burned out right now but have to keep moving forward. 

Light controller wired and ballasts mounted. Just need to hang all the wings (we use wings along the edges) and bulbs, run the system for about 12 hours to test everything and then move the plants in. Sunday perhaps? 

The wall O ballasts 

Oh and yeah you have four seasons and room to spread out in the midwest but you also have: no economy to speak of, conservative religious assholes everywhere, stifling summers...90 and 90% humidty, yippee!!, industrial polution, obsesity, and low education rates. Of the west coast is so terrible then why do people keep moving here? 

I mean, whatever, cool and the gang if you like it; but I need some mountains, oceans, forests, salmon, and legal weed in my life or I would go cray cray. Red state? Ummmmm yeah no.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope you guys get some - it looks to be brutal down there.


da other day it was negative 8 before you factor in the wind... I haven't been outside in a few days I ask myself why da fuck do I live were the cold hurts ur skin !!!! yet despite all this the 9 o clock news tells me that people still out there shooting each other and its negative 30 plus with the windchill.. lol so far this year we have more snow then juno Alaska....


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey guys, sucks about your weather but this thread is about vertical growing not east vs mid west. I would rather not have 4 pages of crosstalk on a grow thread. 

Thanx


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 23, 2015)

reza92 said:


> lolollololololololololololol. im sure he could out grow you in a heartbeat, blindfolded with both hands tied behind his back. no one is actually listening to you.
> 
> @legallyflying fuck yeah why settle for the sun when you can out light it 365 days a year. who even needs a sun


My point was that people need to take caution when working with utilities outside of what they're made for. When you walk into a room like this people should be aware that the people doing projects like this, exclaiming that it is a challenge and not endeavoring for the followers sake that it is dangerous on so many levels. It'd be so disgusting to see a person walking around under these lights without protection that comments like those from @reza92 and @legallyflying don't get strictly punished. A tanning bed will burn you in < 3mins. This sytem looks at least as hardcore as those. Mix that with potential exposure to chemicals and without warning anyone could be hospitalized or eventually die.

@legallyflying Grab your own reigns man. You can't be seriously considering this setup. 32k & 32 plants. You could do 32 plants with like 500watts and a mover.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 23, 2015)

Dude you don't know jack shit...hps lights actually don't give off squat of uvb. Fucking Google it douche bag.

I don't know why the mods don't just ban turds like this?

500 watts and a light mover.. huh I do have a light mover in the garage..maybe...

Anyways...Hydro systems all up and running, had to bit heaters for the rez..that's a first, and yes we fired up the 32 lights of doom. room is at a nice 76. 

Uhaul.truck and plants tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2015)

i have been eagerly awaiting pics. my patience is about to pay off. boner.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 23, 2015)

It's not that exciting... really


----------



## l8tersl8ter (Feb 24, 2015)

subbed


----------



## ODanksta (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks badass bro, I guess you really got to be on top of your game considering the price of warehouse's and electric in Colorado.. I wish I could pull 2 pounds per light


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 24, 2015)

Legally I bow down 
To you man I wish I had the space the power to do shit like that. I have a small bedroom for everything.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, it officially all begins today. Plants transfered and flipping tomorrow. 

There is A FUCK LOAD of training and trimming to do but they are in. And some of the plants are freaking monsters!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

theexpress said:


> sunshine and warmth would be nice


Too much sunshine and hot is not enjoyable. I did have to live in Missouri for a few years and it was sunny and like 115 eveyday and that was miserable. Ill take 4 seasons with a short mild summer longer fall


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

How many fans you got on the floor moving air?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> I'm pretty much completely burned out right now but have to keep moving forward.
> 
> Light controller wired and ballasts mounted. Just need to hang all the wings (we use wings along the edges) and bulbs, run the system for about 12 hours to test everything and then move the plants in. Sunday perhaps?
> 
> ...


I know we not supposed to talk about states but yeah the midwest for the most part doesnt have 90 summers unless your in the south usually 80s...The bible stuff again is not the midwest thats the southern states or the plains states like Oklahoma.. We are thankfull more red states in the midwest as blue states are so screwed which my state is Blue in the biggest city which drags the economy down.... Ummm people are leaving Californis in record numbers so not sure why you say people moving there. Industrial pollution? Just lost me on that one as our air is consider some of the cleanest especially compared to either coast. Midwest schools rank as some of the highest with California and NY being some of the worse... I dont know like you said to each there own. I enjoy our smaller mountains, our forests, rivers, lakes, room to stretch out low price of living and less social wack jobs or nutty envorinmental cooks...we do have more then out fair share of Hipsters though the scum of the Earth. I did like Colorado my auct just moved back from out there she was there 10 years but now in Michigan which has good and bad. Montana is nice too ...I do envy Alaska and Canada though 2 places to live the dream...Ill refrain from more of this talk and stick to the grow though. I apologize.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

This is basically a flood bucket system correct? How many res are you using? You using IBC totes? This will be your first run in this size setup or just in this particular setup?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2015)

Just couldn't help yourself could you? Good air quality?? Read much?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 25, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Just couldn't help yourself could you? Good air quality?? Read much?


Yup but like I said Ill adhere to your request to not get into it. Ill just assume you ve never been in the midwest lol......Id ask more about this grow but you dont seem interested in answering any of the questions I ask about it.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2015)

Just in case you are tempted to say "nuh uh" 

http://www.usa.com/rank/us--air-quality-index--state-rank.htm?hl=&hlst=&wist=&yr=&dis=&sb=ASC&plow=&phigh=&ps=


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2015)

I grew up in Ohio dude. They currently 2nd to last in air quality. And California grew more last year than it had in history. 334,000 new residents. And that's the problem with fuck tards in red states. They don't neccesarily seek out facts and figures..they just parrot other people they agree with.

I didn't answer your questions because they are answered already in my first post.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> So, what kind of chillers did you end up with?


Missed this question. 

We bought six 1/2 hp penguin chillers off of ebay. The were $400 a piece. They are DIY but they chill pretty well. Cool down 200 gallons from 66 to 63 in about an hour. 

Think he has a three year warranty. Ti coils.


----------



## bigmanc (Feb 25, 2015)

damn man those ladies took a couple hits on there way in. I assume it was difficult. Few quick questions.

Do you feel it would have been better to put the cages up after? incase someone would like to try your method.
Im learning DWC and ive more focused on RDWC. I only notice 1 hose going ot each garbage can. Can you explain how your hydro system works? also incase someone would.
You said plants a few times, strain? helps everyone know what kind of gear were workin with here...


----------



## Sire Killem All (Feb 25, 2015)

looking KILLER, "Ready Set Boom" ur blind...lol


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol. Blind indeed. 

It's a dwc system with a central rez. Ypu can probably figure out the rest...but if you can't well...tough shit  

They look beat up because we just took all the paper off. They will look much better when we get then trained up. 

Cages after... that's funny.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2015)

I just like quality weed wether its indoor or outdoor.
We dont have the luxury of growing indoors like this unless we want to risk 10 yrs.
So from aust i say this is gonna be awesome to watch till the end...its the ppl who dont have the balls to think big that can get jealous...


----------



## numberfour (Feb 26, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well, it officially all begins today. Plants transfered and flipping tomorrow.
> 
> There is A FUCK LOAD of training and trimming to do but they are in. And some of the plants are freaking monsters!!
> 
> View attachment 3358676 View attachment 3358678


That is one hell of a set up, cant wait to see these plants take off in the coming weeks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 26, 2015)

go big or go home. 

i love your no bullshit policy on this thread legallyflying.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 27, 2015)

Training and trimming. Training and trimming.

System seems to be running perfectly. Blue lab guardian connect is pretty fucking dope. 

Water temps staying around 66-67. Ppm around 1300. The drops you see in the ppm is when the system refilling. So if I pull the data and see that it's been zero for more than one data point....it's time to get my ass to the WH.


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just like quality weed wether its indoor or outdoor.
> We dont have the luxury of growing indoors like this unless we want to risk 10 yrs.
> So from aust i say this is gonna be awesome to watch till the end...its the ppl who dont have the balls to think big that can get jealous...


ANYWHERE in America u are still risking a mandatory minimum 5-20 yrs in prison if u have 100+ plants, federal law. No matter what ANYONE TELLS YOU the DEA will come and put u in pounding in the ass prison. Thus, this guy is super smart to be running 30 monsters instead of a room of 200 plants (as he could with the 32k easy). Yes he may not get the yield that hundreds of plants would give, but you aren't going to prison if the DEA knocks on your door either, unless they really have a boner for you and have proof you are pumping out hundreds and hundreds of lb's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2015)

purplehays1 said:


> ANYWHERE in America u are still risking a mandatory minimum 5-20 yrs in prison if u have 100+ plants, federal law. No matter what ANYONE TELLS YOU the DEA will come and put u in pounding in the ass prison. Thus, this guy is super smart to be running 30 monsters instead of a room of 200 plants (as he could with the 32k easy). Yes he may not get the yield that hundreds of plants would give, but you aren't going to prison if the DEA knocks on your door either, unless they really have a boner for you and have proof you are pumping out hundreds and hundreds of lb's.


Over here we WOULD go to jail for that set up even if it was 20 plants


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Over here we WOULD go to jail for that set up even if it was 20 plants


We're allowed 24 before anyone get's upset.


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Over here we WOULD go to jail for that set up even if it was 20 plants


ya our government has some arbitrary fucking rules. Like 99 plants and the DEA will likely not even press charges, but 100 and you are going to prison. Pretty silly cuz you can grow just as much weed with 50 plants as 500 if u really want to.


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're allowed 24 before anyone get's upset.


ya im only allowed 6, so i just veg my plants super long and flower when they r huge, Such a retarded rule as all it does is make me flower one plant with twice as long of veg instead of 3 plants on a shoter veg., Same exact yield.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're allowed 24 before anyone get's upset.


We are more or less allowed one...2-5 is not bad either more than that they treat you like you stole 50 grand from.a bank


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry to sidetrack ya thread there legal.

Hows the girls looking now they are settled in ?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 27, 2015)

There is such widespread mid information about the federal rules and the magic "99" number of plants.

The current situation:
http://norml.org/laws/item/federal-penalties-2

At any rate, that is the feds. In my mind, the feds have plenty of huge drug rings and trafficking yo worry about. We are growing legally under state laws and legally selling it to dispensories. 

People approach me and say.. hey man, let me buy a 15 pack, I got this friend in (insert non-legal state). And I always say absolutely not. 

I know people that pull that shit and in my mind they are fucking nuts. It only takes one guy to get busted...across state lines...then they start looking. And if they see anything they like, they start watching. And watching and one day..it is all over. I know a guy that got busted by the DEA. They start talking to him and he was all tough guy "I'm not saying anything till my lawyer gets here". They LAUGHED at him. "Listen buddy, we don't need a confessiin, we have been 2 arching you for ovwr a year. We got video, bank statements, text messages, photographs...we aren't looking for a confession"

And that is when you get your ass banged looser than a European porn star. I'll pass on that. (But I do love me some slurry euro porn stars)


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 27, 2015)

The girls are looking ok. Still a little she'll shocked from the move. I'm going to be a nice guy and spray them with some kelp extract. 

How about that guardian connect though? That thing is dope as hell!!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 28, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> The girls are looking ok. Still a little she'll shocked from the move. I'm going to be a nice guy and spray them with some kelp extract.
> 
> How about that guardian connect though? That thing is dope as hell!!!



How often does it pull data or is it real time? Pretty badass man. It's always nice to have charts to make sense of the numbers


----------



## purplehays1 (Feb 28, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> There is such widespread mid information about the federal rules and the magic "99" number of plants.
> 
> The current situation:
> http://norml.org/laws/item/federal-penalties-2
> ...


SWIM had the DEA knock down his door and break all his hoods when they found 99 plants. If they had found 100 there would be prison time involved. Its total crap, but our country has gone far away from the founding plan of states rights. Big government for the lose.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 28, 2015)

I happen to live in a state where people think a little more rationally. (Most of them anyways). 

I had a cop come to the porch to ask me if I saw this car that hit a bike. I said nope. He said soooo..you got a medical thing going on? (The house reeked of weed). I said yeah, I got three cards and 18 plants in the basement, you want to take a look when your done? He said totaly dead pan...no. he turned around and left.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> I happen to live in a state where people think a little more rationally. (Most of them anyways).
> 
> I had a cop come to the porch to ask me if I saw this car that hit a bike. I said nope. He said soooo..you got a medical thing going on? (The house reeked of weed). I said yeah, I got three cards and 18 plants in the basement, you want to take a look when your done? He said totaly dead pan...no. he turned around and left.


Now that's what I call rational police work; he was just concerned for someone who actually got hurt, rather than fucking with someone who was clearly minding their own business.

The other forty nine (47, 46...) states should be so lucky someday.


----------



## pilsung (Mar 1, 2015)

great that there are cops that focus on the "to serve and protect", rather than to harass, intimidate, control and dominate. i've had to deal way too much with the later.

you didn't start this run in time to be done for 4 20, that's a shame. or is the cindy that fast? i'll be interested in seeing how your's progresses as i just popped a few C99s that came from peak seeds, along with double jam and chocolate rain seeds. if i put the double jam into flower in a week it wont be done till july.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 1, 2015)

Cindy...8 weeks it's done and I mean done done like..harvest all of me. 

Whoever asked the question.. yeah the bluelab is real time. 

The guardian connects to a USB stick in my computer and logs at the requested interval... 1 minute, 10, hour, 12 hours and once a day. It uploads to the Google cloud where I can access from my phone. It's around $80 more than the standard BL guardian. 

When you flower that Cindy make sure you trim the hell out of it. It throws fucking flowers all over the place and will spurt long spiddle shoots from the bottom. "Popcorn holders" we call them. ChOP!!


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 3, 2015)

Killing it bro... One of all time favorite strains is Killer queen C99 x G13..... but cindy is dope as well


----------



## pilsung (Mar 4, 2015)

for a sativa dominant that's amazingly fast. really looking forward to growing 'em. and also to be able to side by side comparison of the 8 week sativa to a 16+ week sativa. that should be fun.
was thinking crossing both the c99 and double jam with herijuana would have promising potential. that's a future project that will likely have to wait till late this year or early next to get started.
the guardian app looks prty damn handy. simple brilliant way to eliminate a lot of potential headaches that can arise with hydro.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 4, 2015)

16 weeks! I wpull so chop that Fucker at 13 weeks, ready or not.


----------



## pilsung (Mar 5, 2015)

i intend to let what ever girls i get of the three that germed to flower for how ever long it takes 'till i don't see clear triches. up to 20 weeks. they won't be getting prime realestate, being put in the corner and trained to be over and behind girls in the main circle.
at least that's what i'm saying now, i'll tell ya in july if it comes to fruition or not.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah that would be cool and the gang and all...and the dispensaries are always asking us for sativas. But they just take too fucking long. 

Flower room real estate = money.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> yeah that would be cool and the gang and all...and the dispensaries are always asking us for sativas. But they just take too fucking long.
> 
> Flower room real estate = money.


EXACTLY.

Since they won't pay extra for long bloom cycle sativas, there's no incentive to grow them.


----------



## pilsung (Mar 6, 2015)

well i'm not a commercial grower, not yet anyway. i wanna do the pure sativa because i really want to have it to try and share with some close friends, not intented to make $ from, or not much. but don't want it to take away from what i do make money from. 

somebody needs to sell the shops and dispensaries on the fact that long flowering sats are worth more because they're a different animal than hybrids. to grow them you get less yield while taking a longer time but it equals, i hope and keep my fingers crossed, something unique and special. people will pay more for it, i don't think there's any doubt there. why is that so hard to understand it should make it worth more?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 6, 2015)

pilsung said:


> people will pay more for it, i don't think there's any doubt there. why is that so hard to understand it should make it worth more?


$5 or $10 above the regular top shelf price..maybe. But it would actually need to be like almost double the sale price to make it worth growing. Try explaining to the average customer why one of the strains looks like shit and costs $100 an eighth, they would just stare at you for a while and point at something else.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 6, 2015)

pilsung said:


> well i'm not a commercial grower, not yet anyway. i wanna do the pure sativa because i really want to have it to try and share with some close friends, not intented to make $ from, or not much. but don't want it to take away from what i do make money from.
> 
> somebody needs to sell the shops and dispensaries on the fact that long flowering sats are worth more because they're a different animal than hybrids. to grow them you get less yield while taking a longer time but it equals, i hope and keep my fingers crossed, something unique and special. people will pay more for it, i don't think there's any doubt there. why is that so hard to understand it should make it worth more?


Because time and time again dispensaries get stuck with it and CAN'T get people to pay more. Sad but true.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 10, 2015)

Training and trimming.


----------



## GrowTeam (Mar 10, 2015)

Is it hard to access the plants with the cage around them? Hard to tell by the pics. At least for me.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 10, 2015)

The cage is 32 x 32. Or wait, yeah 32 x 32. 

You can crawl up inside the cage if need be. We usually do that do the first training when you need to really cut out the central crap and train everything out to the cage. 

After that it is mostly pulling the plant tips back into the cage and moving them up and sticking them back through the cage. 

Otheriwse you will have a bunch of growth on the OUTSIDE of the cage which is bad. When you get huge buds they will sag into the bulbs.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 10, 2015)

And BTW, those are 3 bulb plants that's why one side is open. but at least you can see what's up.


Hey, do you know why snoop dog carries an umbrella? 

Foo Drizzle


----------



## GrowTeam (Mar 10, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> And BTW, those are 3 bulb plants that's why one side is open. but at least you can see what's up.
> 
> 
> Hey, do you know why snoop dog carries an umbrella?
> ...


Why does he carry an umbrella?

And your grow is interesting. I will stay tuned.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 10, 2015)

more funny cuz this guy ^^^ dont get the joke FO drizzle...HA
looking good broseph!!


----------



## francy420 (Mar 11, 2015)

They are looking like monsters. Nice fat stalks on there already.


----------



## pilsung (Mar 13, 2015)

i didn't really understand till now that you're dropping the light straight over the plant and have the cages around each light to train girls out ward, to grow in ward. 
poor depth perception of early pics, i thought each light was directly over a fan and you were using cages for training girls to the multiple light sources out side the cages. 
only 32 inches? man that's gotta put flowers close to the bulb. had some burnt up flowers in the past, lazy stoner ites, and i'm overly cautious about girls getting too close. one of the things i need to improve on.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 14, 2015)

Ypu were right the first time. Cages are on the plants, not the bulbs. 

16" from the bulb is perfect for us. You should know that the edges of the cages are obviously farther away. 

Bulbs hanging over plants? Ummm no. 

I can only take decent pictures with the green leds on. Maybe I'll try and get a better shot tomorrow


----------



## pilsung (Mar 17, 2015)

d'oh, further evidence it's time to get my eyes checked again. 
many times i've heard it said the eyes are the first thing to go, i think my mind beat 'em to the punch.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 23, 2015)

One day short of starting week 4. 

Houston, we have buds. LOTS of buds


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> One day short of starting week 4.
> 
> Houston, we have buds. LOTS of buds View attachment 3378788View attachment 3378791 View attachment 3378792


Looking good!


----------



## francy420 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hells yeah. Lets get the party started. Looking good.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 26, 2015)

how's it going? lookin good.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 26, 2015)

what does snoop doggy dog use to wash his whites?



























bliotch.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol. Classic

I have one. What's better than getting first place at the special olympics? 
























Not being retarded.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 31, 2015)

Week 5. about 30 of the plants are fucking ridiculous. Two are absolutely duds. Not sure wtf is going in with them.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Week 5. about 30 of the plants are fucking ridiculous. Two are absolutely duds. Not sure wtf is going in with them.


pics or it didnt happen any common things between the duds? at the end of the line ect...


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 31, 2015)

We think that two Obama clones made it into the run.

One picture


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> View attachment 3385268 We think that two Obama clones made it into the run.
> 
> One picture


that looks fucking kill to me but that means about nothing


----------



## MightyMike530 (Mar 31, 2015)

id hate to have your power bill!

looking really good.

can you post an expanded view shot, so we can see the whole layout, like the first pic you posted?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> id hate to have your power bill!
> 
> looking really good.
> 
> can you post an expanded view shot, so we can see the whole layout, like the first pic you posted?


Spread for us. Spread it.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Mar 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Spread for us. Spread it.


he knows he wants to give us a show.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> he knows he wants to give us a show.


If I was granted an offer as such, I wouldn't be able to let the show go on without spreading.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)

Spread them legs Op.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Mar 31, 2015)

Open up and show your world to me!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 1, 2015)

Jesus.. At least let me grab the lube before I spread. I'll try and take a picture of the whole meal deal tomorrow. 

I'm telling you the buds are fucking dense as hell, pretty fucking stoked actually As I'm just about broke as fuck and have to pay the rent out there tomorrow. 

The utility company also informed us that they are requiring us to run on a time of use meter. Yeah fun... there is another 1k a month in power. 

Anywho. Ill.try and get some.pics tomorrow.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the OG Biowar tip! Ish is something special..gonna make me outgrow my space lol. ATB!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Jesus.. At least let me grab the lube before I spread. I'll try and take a picture of the whole meal deal tomorrow.
> 
> I'm telling you the buds are fucking dense as hell, pretty fucking stoked actually As I'm just about broke as fuck and have to pay the rent out there tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Please explain time of use meter for the electric? If they want you to run at certain times I'm fairly sure that can be accommodated- might be inconvenient depending on what those times are, tho.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Please explain time of use meter for the electric? If they want you to run at certain times I'm fairly sure that can be accommodated- might be inconvenient depending on what those times are, tho.


The price of electricity goes up during times of high demand and goes down during low demand.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 1, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> The price of electricity goes up during times of high demand and goes down during low demand.


Every market has their own specific rules. I was asking about Denver's in particular.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't live in Denver  

The hours change for summer and winter... as does the amount of tariff you pay. 

But our system runs 23.75 hours a day... so we are basically fucked


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.whatsmypower.com/locations/80229/rates/600

Click on see rate details...


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 2, 2015)

In Ontario, if you consume over 250,000Kwh/year. You are considered a high volume consumer and you pay according to the hourly spot price..ranges from 2-9 cents, compared to TOU which is 7-14 cents/Kwh.

Maybe your area has a similar program?


----------



## bigmanc (Apr 3, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> In Ontario, if you consume over 250,000Kwh/year. You are considered a high volume consumer and you pay according to the hourly spot price..ranges from 2-9 cents, compared to TOU which is 7-14 cents/Kwh.
> 
> Maybe your area has a similar program?


Thanks for this info.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 3, 2015)

It only applies to a commercial account, and I think it will be changing to TOU soon.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Apr 3, 2015)

Our rates here are around 13 cents per Kilowatt. Just 20 miles from me and it drops to 9. Both utility companies buy their power from the same source, TVA. 
In the bigger cities in the State their rates are 6.2 per kilowatt. Where I'm at is the highest in the state and this area is the poorest in the state... hmmm.
If your caught with any kind of gangja your getting your ass reemed. They will dream up charges on you to put you in the higher end of ass reaming. Relative got arrested and they found 5 stems. Those stems were off of one small plant and they counted those stems as each being a plant so that is now growing to distrubute. You guys don't know how lucky you have it where your at, I'm in the arm pit of America, the land of Confusion. The place where they follow you all day and sit down from your house all night. Pull you over and then shut off their camera and voice recorder and then ream you good and its your word against theirs. 

Anyways... how are you able to flood the warehouse with CO2? I had some c99 from BC bud depot and it looked nothing like what yours does. Grew that several years ago, just recently acquired some from another source but not a commercial outfit that guarantees its a brothers grimm cut.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Our rates here are around 13 cents per Kilowatt. Just 20 miles from me and it drops to 9. Both utility companies buy their power from the same source, TVA.
> In the bigger cities in the State their rates are 6.2 per kilowatt. Where I'm at is the highest in the state and this area is the poorest in the state... hmmm.
> If your caught with any kind of gangja your getting your ass reemed. They will dream up charges on you to put you in the higher end of ass reaming. Relative got arrested and they found 5 stems. Those stems were off of one small plant and they counted those stems as each being a plant so that is now growing to distrubute. You guys don't know how lucky you have it where your at, I'm in the arm pit of America, the land of Confusion. The place where they follow you all day and sit down from your house all night. Pull you over and then shut off their camera and voice recorder and then ream you good and its your word against theirs.
> 
> Anyways... how are you able to flood the warehouse with CO2? I had some c99 from BC bud depot and it looked nothing like what yours does. Grew that several years ago, just recently acquired some from another source but not a commercial outfit that guarantees its a brothers grimm cut.


Sounds like Florida when I lived there.
Fuck dude, I'd move (Oh wait, I did!)
G/L with your situ my friend.
GWN


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 3, 2015)

Believe me when I say that I feel lucky to live in Colorado, every day.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 5, 2015)

we generate co2 with a tankless hot water heater. 

Water is pumped from a 220 gallon IBC tote to and back from the heater...well, it's one pump but you could figure that Out. 

It's about a 100,000 btu unit. It runs for about 5 min then is off for about 10..maybe 15? We actually need to get another IBC tote and put it outside to disapate the heat from the water.


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Apr 5, 2015)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Our rates here are around 13 cents per Kilowatt. Just 20 miles from me and it drops to 9. Both utility companies buy their power from the same source, TVA.
> In the bigger cities in the State their rates are 6.2 per kilowatt. Where I'm at is the highest in the state and this area is the poorest in the state... hmmm.
> If your caught with any kind of gangja your getting your ass reemed. They will dream up charges on you to put you in the higher end of ass reaming. Relative got arrested and they found 5 stems. Those stems were off of one small plant and they counted those stems as each being a plant so that is now growing to distrubute. You guys don't know how lucky you have it where your at, I'm in the arm pit of America, the land of Confusion. The place where they follow you all day and sit down from your house all night. Pull you over and then shut off their camera and voice recorder and then ream you good and its your word against theirs.
> 
> Anyways... how are you able to flood the warehouse with CO2? I had some c99 from BC bud depot and it looked nothing like what yours does. Grew that several years ago, just recently acquired some from another source but not a commercial outfit that guarantees its a brothers grimm cut.


I sympathize with you my friend. Another armpit of America resident right here. When you live where we do you spend twice as much on carbon filters :d.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> we generate co2 with a tankless hot water heater.
> 
> Water is pumped from a 220 gallon IBC tote to and back from the heater...well, it's one pump but you could figure that Out.
> 
> It's about a 100,000 btu unit. It runs for about 5 min then is off for about 10..maybe 15? We actually need to get another IBC tote and put it outside to disapate the heat from the water.


Remember my suggestion to use the hot water from a heat pump to warm rooms in the dark and thereby help dehumidify them? Clearly you've found your alternative source of hot water- and that could be the means to cool it!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 9, 2015)

Are two rooms are connected by 4 12" max can fans. So temps are pretty consistent


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 9, 2015)

What are your room dimensions and how many tons of A/C?


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 9, 2015)

We have three rooms. 20 x 40. Two for flower one for veg. 

We have three 5 ton ACs. One in each flower room and one that is divided between the two. 

Because of so much circulation however, it's almost like one big room.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 9, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> We have three rooms. 20 x 40. Two for flower one for veg.
> 
> We have three 5 ton ACs. One in each flower room and one that is divided between the two.
> 
> Because of so much circulation however, it's almost like one big room. View attachment 3391918


Last time I saw you post your were killing it.....nothing's changed. Still killing it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 10, 2015)

12' ceilings?


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 10, 2015)

10' ceilings. The only thing I don't like is the fans we are using beat the hell out of the leaves. 

week 6 and we cut nutes down to 1000k ppm. Will cut 300 a week till harvest. 

We also turned one of the chillers down to 61. Going to see if that makes any differnece in terms of stress and maturation.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 10, 2015)

Could try hanging the fans above the lights. Pull the heat up. Already going that way.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2015)

Already running the fans at their lowest settings?


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 11, 2015)

No, we turned them down to medium. Above the lights? Never thought of that. Hmmmm.

Have you guys ever turned down the wattage in the last week or two? 

The problem is this.. so close to the lights makes monster buds but it also decreases quality a little... or at least reduces the number of trichs. 

My thought was turning down the wattage would help alleviate that in the last two weeks. The plants don't need much in the last two weeks anyways. Or at lest that is my understanding. Nutrients, temps, co2, everything gets reduced near the end.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 11, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> No, we turned them down to medium. Above the lights? Never thought of that. Hmmmm.
> 
> Have you guys ever turned down the wattage in the last week or two?
> 
> ...


Considered switching bulbs to metal halide for the last 2 weeks?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> No, we turned them down to medium. Above the lights? Never thought of that. Hmmmm.
> 
> Have you guys ever turned down the wattage in the last week or two?
> 
> ...


Consider running your fans on their lowest speed setting; after all, hot air rises naturally, so all you need to do is help it along a little. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Considered switching bulbs to metal halide for the last 2 weeks?


Worth consideration. Here are some examples of what a high quality metal halide can do from start to finish...this was an Eye Hortilux Blue 600 watt


----------



## theexpress (Apr 11, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Worth consideration. Here are some examples of what a high quality metal halide can do from start to finish...this was an Eye Hortilux Blue 600 watt
> 
> View attachment 3393116 View attachment 3393117 View attachment 3393119


You could have trimmed that better


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> You could have trimmed that better


You're right.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 11, 2015)

Ive never had a op large enough to shut down a light without taking a big hit in yield..

If you had dimmable ballasts you could run swap the 1k's for 600's but do you want to?


----------



## dbkick (Apr 11, 2015)

Thought solis sent you lamps. They didn't include the 10000 kelvin finshing lamp?


----------



## dbkick (Apr 11, 2015)

grab 40 -600 watt solis tek(or sunpulse, it doesn't matter, they're sleeping with solis) 10k kelvin finishing lamps!
Dimming causes spectral shift.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 12, 2015)

Well unfortunately I don't have the cash for 32 mh bulbs 

Money is at a scarry all time low. What is the consensus on running 1k bulbs at 600?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well unfortunately I don't have the cash for 32 mh bulbs
> 
> Money is at a scarry all time low. What is the consensus on running 1k bulbs at 600?


I totally feel you on the money being scary low thing.

Re. running HID at less than full power; Don't do it. Spectrum suffers, bulb life suffers, light emitted drops much faster than power saved, not gonna be good. Just leave them run at 100%. Running MH at low power is even worse for them than it is for HPS.

My info came from some fly by night company called 'Philips'... you may have heard of them.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 12, 2015)

I remember a thread a few years back, a guy had one of those 8k dollar spectroradiowtf meters and found the results of dimming made a blue lamp more blue and a red lamp more red. Back the lights off or dim .
I also read dimming is fine as long as operating temperature of the lamp remains where it should, this is why a digital ballast will fire a 1000 watt lamp and run it at 1000 watts for 15 minutes even though you have it dialed back to 600.


----------



## Alienwidow (Apr 12, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well unfortunately I don't have the cash for 32 mh bulbs
> 
> Money is at a scarry all time low. What is the consensus on running 1k bulbs at 600?


Ahh well, your getting close to having some more. You know just as well as i do that youll be tweeking this for a year or more until you have it just right. Have you thought of a leaf blower to handle the fallen leaves? Looks like getting into all the hoses with a broom would be difficult. Not a gas one though lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2015)

dbkick said:


> I remember a thread a few years back, a guy had one of those 8k dollar spectroradiowtf meters and found the results of dimming made a blue lamp more blue and a red lamp more red. Back the lights off or dim .
> I also read dimming is fine as long as operating temperature of the lamp remains where it should, this is why a digital ballast will fire a 1000 watt lamp and run it at 1000 watts for 15 minutes even though you have it dialed back to 600.


While it is true that dialing down the power of an HID lamp makes it produce more red light, what homeboy's spectrometer didn't tell him was that it shortens the life of the bulbs, too. This effect is much worse for MH. Also your light output per watt drops pretty drastically as well. Dimming HID is just a bad idea.


----------



## pilsung (Apr 12, 2015)

would it make sense to turn half the lights in a room off for a few hours and then the other half for the same amount of time? wouldn't mess with photo cycle and should reduce power use a little.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

DO IT turn them DOWN!! 
cooler temps make more resin has been alot of my experience


legallyflying said:


> Well unfortunately I don't have the cash for 32 mh bulbs
> 
> Money is at a scarry all time low. What is the consensus on running 1k bulbs at 600?


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 12, 2015)

Why reduce wattage to bring down temps? Hes got 7.5 tons of A/C..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2015)

pilsung said:


> would it make sense to turn half the lights in a room off for a few hours and then the other half for the same amount of time? wouldn't mess with photo cycle and should reduce power use a little.


I've heard of people doing this to reduce temps when their climate control system can't keep up. I don't know if it would improve resin production.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 13, 2015)

Ttystick,
dimming a bulb does change its spectrum. .I did not lnow that it would make it more red. The notion that it decreases bulb life however is a fallacy. I called eye hortilux and asked them years ago. They said iverdricing there bulbs decreases life but not under powering them. 

It's not so much the temps we are worried about as it is blasting them with light. 

We will see what happens, I dimmed then to 600.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ttystick,
> dimming a bulb does change its spectrum. .I did not lnow that it would make it more red. The notion that it decreases bulb life however is a fallacy. I called eye hortilux and asked them years ago. They said iverdricing there bulbs decreases life but not under powering them.
> 
> It's not so much the temps we are worried about as it is blasting them with light.
> ...


I got my info from a Philips Lighting white paper on the subject.


----------



## pilsung (Apr 13, 2015)

when i turned my 600's down to deal with summer heat a two month old ushio bulb failed in a few weeks and a slightly older lumitek a month later. so i don't run ushio or lumitek anymore and havn't trnd ballast down sense. 
currently i'm running genises bulbs but i was very underwhelmed by my yield last run and thinking i should upgrade to hortilux'. prbly should have switched to them some time ago.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 13, 2015)

Huh. I will Google that paper. 

I have tried all the bulbs and it's hortilux for the win. The worst was digilux. Fucker degrade SO quickly


----------



## Joedank (Apr 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Huh. I will Google that paper.
> 
> I have tried all the bulbs and it's hortilux for the win. The worst was digilux. Fucker degrade SO quickly


yea horti is all i will use ...
does it matter if they toast cheap bulbs with increased resonince??
EYE uses the best so if they fail send them back with the recipt and they will help you ... but turing them down last week is SMART .
"Pulsing" on and off every half hour to hour works too but can cause reaching in my exp..


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Huh. I will Google that paper.
> 
> I have tried all the bulbs and it's hortilux for the win. The worst was digilux. Fucker degrade SO quickly


I went for Plantmax HPS thouies; good combo of high lumen output and low cost. Probably have to replace more often than Horti tho.


----------



## pilsung (Apr 14, 2015)

i know the majority of my problem is i kept girls too far away from the light, but even still i didn't get near what i think i should have, which is resulting in a savere unfatness of my wallet at the moment which may dictate i go with plantmax, for at least one round. thanks tty. got some extra bills to contend with this month an i'll see what i can afford after that.

@Joedank i think it would reduce the life of ballast and bulb turning on and off multiple times in a day cycle. should have the same effect as far as plants are concerned.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2015)

pilsung said:


> i know the majority of my problem is i kept girls too far away from the light, but even still i didn't get near what i think i should have, which is resulting in a savere unfatness of my wallet at the moment which may dictate i go with plantmax, for at least one round. thanks tty. got some extra bills to contend with this month an i'll see what i can afford after that.
> 
> @Joedank i think it would reduce the life of ballast and bulb turning on and off multiple times in a day cycle. should have the same effect as far as plants are concerned.


As long as bulb fully warms up each cycle, say thirty minutes at a time or more, it shouldn't severely shorten lamp life or damage the ballast.

I've found Plantmax thouies for as little as $25 each, one good place to check is 1000bulbs.com


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 14, 2015)

I dunno man. Some plantmax bulbs suck black cock. Like there MH. 

For $40 more a bulb I would say go horti. Everyone gets horti for $65 a piece now. Either through the grow store with Thug life 30% discount or ebay.

We are going to do the first round of harvest on monday.  

Built out the drying room today. Sheeted the whole interior with 3/4 plywood to prevent someone from sledge hammering their way in through the drywall and ran drying strings.

I ran 1900 feet of string!! Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> I dunno man. Some plantmax bulbs suck black cock. Like there MH.
> 
> For $40 more a bulb I would say go horti. Everyone gets horti for $65 a piece now. Either through the grow store with Thug life 30% discount or ebay.
> 
> ...


True, you can get six packs of Horti lamps for sixty bux each ($360 total) on Amazon, saw it last night.

I've only ever used Plantmax HPS thousand watt lamps, never tried anything else of theirs. They worked well for me.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha trust me, bitches love black cock, just maybe not in the grow.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 15, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Haha trust me, bitches love black cock, just maybe not in the grow.


this is true. Introducing huge black cock into the grow can stunt the development of the girls. They won't get big and fat like midwest BBC sluts, but will end up kind of skinny, think Pasadena craigslist crack whore. 

It's mildly funny, but we have some blackberry cheesecake in veg right now, and of course I changed the labels from bbc to big black cock. 

It's shit.like that, and of course setting the alarm when your unsuspecting partner is pruning in the flower room that make the days a little more tolerable


----------



## SupaM (Apr 15, 2015)

Lmao! Being the owner of a bbc, I couldn't resist chiming in....hahaha Garden is crackin proper!! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 15, 2015)

OG Biowar FTMFW! Gotta go back and hack half my plants for clones, and space after just Two uses of the Root and Nute packs! Whoa, great sh!t, brotha! ATB!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah. That shit is THE BOMB.

Finally got our cloud based temperature sensure up and running. Pretty damn slick!! 

Monitors temps humidty and water levels. If a level is exceeded it txts, calls, and send emails to me my partner and a friend of mine. 

Works like a charm. Here is a screen shot of the data. The upper chart is room temp and hunidity.. pretty neat to see the humidty spike and fall with lights on and off. The second chart is a remote temp probe placed directly next to the buds closest to the bulb.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 19, 2015)

That's futuristically Dope! pun intended.... ATB!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 19, 2015)

No...that's a $600 investment to make sure our $130k investment doesn't go to shit because of soemthing stupid like perlite in a float valve, someone kicking a hose loose, or an AC breaker popping. 

But yeah.. it's dope


----------



## personal lux (Apr 20, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> No...that's a $600 investment to make sure our $130k investment doesn't go to shit because of soemthing stupid like perlite in a float valve, someone kicking a hose loose, or an AC breaker popping.
> 
> But yeah.. it's dope


very impressive design and thought processing on your part. Cant wait for a yield report!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 21, 2015)

2nd day of first chop.

Those strings are 24' long.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 21, 2015)

How many people trimming?


----------



## Don Geno (Apr 21, 2015)

Don Geno checking in with a side of popcorn letthe movie roll


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 22, 2015)

We had about 6 people for about 10 hours the first day and we ground through a bunch of it. 

One dude big leafing and 5 people on bonzai hero trimmers. We actually did a couple of one hour races to see who was fastest. People averaged about 5.5lbs wet per hour. My best 6.37 lbs . 

But I don't talk or shoot the shit when I trim. I put on headphones and just go into psycho trimmer mode. 

I figure dry weight is like what.. 1/8 of wet weight? So we are around $30 or so per dry pound which is pretty good


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 22, 2015)

My hand aches just thinking about trimming...it was fun maybe twice, then that shit gets old real quick.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> We had about 6 people for about 10 hours the first day and we ground through a bunch of it.
> 
> One dude big leafing and 5 people on bonzai hero trimmers. We actually did a couple of one hour races to see who was fastest. People averaged about 5.5lbs wet per hour. My best 6.37 lbs .
> 
> ...


yea 1/8 to 1/10 depending on so fucking much ... looks phatty


----------



## Silky T (Apr 22, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ok, so I have a thread about this grow as it is a newly constructed warehouse grow but honestly, the thread is full of jack holes and guys that wear diapers.
> 
> Not that I am looking for everyone to pander to me or anything but I really don't feel like explaining why I'm not running LED in my fucking warehouse..or putting god damn solar panels on the roof. Might as well paint a sign....huge medical grow here.
> 
> ...


In regard to:"Anyways, I figured the vertical forum would be less full of dip shits. There comes a time when you really don't have any questions about growing or setup; and you just want to show some people one of the many techniques out there."

Since I've noticed that a lot of people here are asking questions to others for advice and there are those who actually give them advice without any lip maybe you should re-evaluate why you are here.


----------



## personal lux (Apr 22, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> We had about 6 people for about 10 hours the first day and we ground through a bunch of it.
> 
> One dude big leafing and 5 people on bonzai hero trimmers. We actually did a couple of one hour races to see who was fastest. People averaged about 5.5lbs wet per hour. My best 6.37 lbs .
> 
> ...


I mean without stem id say about 75% loss of weight is more accurate.


----------



## personal lux (Apr 22, 2015)

I


Silky T said:


> In regard to:"Anyways, I figured the vertical forum would be less full of dip shits. There comes a time when you really don't have any questions about growing or setup; and you just want to show some people one of the many techniques out there."
> 
> Since I've noticed that a lot of people here are asking questions to others for advice and there are those who actually give them advice without any lip maybe you should re-evaluate why you are here.


i think your one of the diaper wearers hes refering to. Many of us are here just to show our shit to a wide community of people and let them see our techniques. Were not all looking for wide range approval or in reality approval at all. He clearly has a grasp on what the hell hes doing. I like the way the man comes across. Solid and knowledgable.


----------



## Silky T (Apr 23, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ok, so I have a thread about this grow as it is a newly constructed warehouse grow but honestly, the thread is full of jack holes and guys that wear diapers.
> 
> Not that I am looking for everyone to pander to me or anything but I really don't feel like explaining why I'm not running LED in my fucking warehouse..or putting god damn solar panels on the roof. Might as well paint a sign....huge medical grow here.
> 
> ...





redi jedi said:


> My hand aches just thinking about trimming...it was fun maybe twice, then that shit gets old real quick.


It gets easier when you are in the Rockies getting $200 a night and spending days skiing. Went to visit friends in Telluride, Colorado to help trim in 2010. It was great, came home with $1000 each for a week's work and had a blast!.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 23, 2015)

personal lux said:


> I
> 
> i think your one of the diaper wearers hes refering to. Many of us are here just to show our shit to a wide community of people and let them see our techniques. Were not all looking for wide range approval or in reality approval at all. He clearly has a grasp on what the hell hes doing. I like the way the man comes across. Solid and knowledgable.



Eggz actly.

anyways... all the tops have been harvested. We retrained all the plants, trimmed some larf that was missed earlier, and lowered all the lights into position. 

We give then another week or ten days in this position before harvesting.


----------



## cloneseed (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats. Do you feed the bottoms anything the last 7 to 10?


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 23, 2015)

^ yeah we are running around 700 Ppm


----------



## cloneseed (Apr 23, 2015)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## personal lux (Apr 24, 2015)

Yieldddd reportttt, waiting unpatiently lol


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 26, 2015)

WE DON'T DRY OUR WEED IN AN OVEN.....


----------



## personal lux (Apr 27, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> WE DON'T DRY OUR WEED IN AN OVEN.....


Hahaha. Even still im very eager to see the results!


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 28, 2015)

At least 18 because that is how much I got rid of in the last couple days. 

For all you folks in legal states.. can I please get a what the fuck is up with weed prices!!! 

Honestly, I think they drop 50-100 per lb every fucking harvest.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 28, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> At least 18 because that is how much I got rid of in the last couple days.
> 
> For all you folks in legal states.. can I please get a what the fuck is up with weed prices!!!
> 
> Honestly, I think they drop 50-100 per lb every fucking harvest.


yea dude i am getting reemed out here...
last 5 years this time of year was good to me . 25-32 for indoors and 20-24 for outs.... now its BUYERS market out here as the indoor scene is so fucking big now top SHELF means fucking nothing.... some disp have new folks working EVERY time i am in.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 28, 2015)

If your margins are taking a beating, you could set up shop in Canada. With the way our MM is going the prices are only going up...kidding of course but no joke about prices..


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 28, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> At least 18 because that is how much I got rid of in the last couple days.
> 
> For all you folks in legal states.. can I please get a what the fuck is up with weed prices!!!
> 
> Honestly, I think they drop 50-100 per lb every fucking harvest.


Not in a legal state, but it's happening here too. so much weight coming from "legal" states at great prices that growers here had to drop prices to even keep it going. It was 38 a piece in 2012, now 28 is standard and you're taxing if u get 3 for them.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 28, 2015)

Colorado is pretty solid at a 2000 wholesale price and has been for several years.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 28, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Colorado is pretty solid at a 2000 wholesale price and has been for several years.
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


wow glad this is my first year in five back in colorado that i have seen it..


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 28, 2015)

You can get 2400 for the cream of the crop, but that's about it. Granted I don't hold my stuff looking for max price. I move it ASAP... Export green stash, import cash...

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 28, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> You can get 2400 for the cream of the crop, but that's about it. Granted I don't hold my stuff looking for max price. I move it ASAP... Export green stash, import cash...
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


oh yea i WAIT on my outdoors always . got me an extra 50k on the pounds of outs last year..


----------



## personal lux (Apr 29, 2015)

Its pretty solid 2800 a pound here in michigan. Top quality buds tightly trimmed can grab 3200 even. you wont see any good shit going for less than 2400-2500 though. shit 3 years ago i was getting 4000-4800 a p when dispensaries couldnt keep up with demand. I miss it...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> We had about 6 people for about 10 hours the first day and we ground through a bunch of it.
> 
> One dude big leafing and 5 people on bonzai hero trimmers. We actually did a couple of one hour races to see who was fastest. People averaged about 5.5lbs wet per hour. My best 6.37 lbs .
> 
> ...


more like 1/5.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Colorado is pretty solid at a 2000 wholesale price and has been for several years.
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


just had to drop to 18 last harvest even though the quality was better than what i've been doing.

obvious answer: grow more


----------



## pilsung (Apr 29, 2015)

if and when it get's removed from schedule 1 status and as more laws both federally and for individual states change i would expect prices to only go lower. maybe some bouncing around depending on supply and demand but as there is less and less legal worries for people to grow their will be more and more being grown. i hope things balance out to be able to still make a reasonable living for the work and risks but i worry about what's going to happen as large corporations and big money players get involved and start doing huge production. or how much effect if will have if the government starts a large scale fed mm program.
but on the other hand; i'll be a little surprised if whoever the next president is doesn't try to slam the brakes on cannabis's progress. the cancer industry, big pharm and the prisons for profit industry all have reasons to keep it illegal and they all have big money to influence things. 
as fast as things have progressed since colorado and washington pulled the trigger the snow ball has gotten so big so fast their may be no slowing it down, but i expect their to be a lot of big money that will try to derail it.


----------



## pilsung (Apr 29, 2015)

i how did i forget to add tobacco and alcohol. 
because me like reclining buddha x lady cane. is very nice.

sorry none of that has spit to do with your grow. my bad.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 29, 2015)

18 is the standard wholesale rate, 22 at the dispensories for top shelf but...

Oregon passed measure 91 which EXPLICITLY STATED NO CHANGES TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA....

First bill to be voted on next week... cut the allowable patient numbers by 1/2, apply for permits and pay fees to the state, be subject to routine inspections, and submit monthly records to the state and keep them for 7 years. This is supposed to "curb" the black market but I know a LOT of folks who are just going to say fuck you and drop out of the system and grow what they want. 

Politicians in action...all listing for the recreational tax dollars. 

The big problem of course..the ones that feed the black market big time is all the southern oregon Outdoor Outdoor growers harvesting 1,000lbs a pop.


----------



## Don Geno (Apr 29, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> 18 is the standard wholesale rate, 22 at the dispensories for top shelf but...
> 
> Oregon passed measure 91 which EXPLICITLY STATED NO CHANGES TO MEDICAL MARIJUANA....
> 
> ...


 would you say people who only have one patient and grow for themselves are better off just doing recreational with no paper trail I would hate to have people come to my home amd inspect my grow when for recreational just growing bigger plants perpetually might be better than the headache and bullshit they are tryig to enforce


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 29, 2015)

Absolutely. I mean it cost almost $400 to get your card so fuck it. There are soooo many people growing already, it's not like anyone (in portland) anyway really gives a flying fuck if your growing.


----------



## Don Geno (Apr 30, 2015)

Yea that was my thought that's where I'm headed recreational rather give up a few plants then my rights


----------



## legallyflying (May 7, 2015)

54 and change


----------



## rkymtnman (May 8, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> 54 and change


isn't anything over 50 considered to be a "shitload"? lol.
what did you need to cover your initial investment? you must be fairly close, huh? 
thanks for posting all the pics. gives some of us with a fixed plant count something to dream about...


----------



## legallyflying (May 8, 2015)

Over 50 is a metric shitload. We are pretty happy given that 3 or 4 of the 34 were runts. 

We have a fixed plant count as well


----------



## SupaM (May 8, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Over 50 is a metric shitload. We are pretty happy given that 3 or 4 of the 34 were runts.
> 
> We have a fixed plant count as well


Way to make that space pop! Great haul! ATB!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 8, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Over 50 is a metric shitload. We are pretty happy given that 3 or 4 of the 34 were runts.
> 
> We have a fixed plant count as well


sorry, not insinuating you were doing anything wrong. mine is only 3 in flower per 1 adult. but haven't visited a dispensary in just over 2 years so all is well. awesome job!


----------



## legallyflying (May 8, 2015)

I didn't take any offense. We were shy of 2lb a light but there is still bud on the drying rack. How much? Dunno.. don't really care a whole lot. It was a solid run. 

Did it cover all our expenses? No. Still about 60 in the red but that is going to change in about two weeks  

Side note.. just bought a ducato scrambler... Sooo much fun!!


----------



## rkymtnman (May 8, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> I didn't take any offense. We were shy of 2lb a light but there is still bud on the drying rack. How much? Dunno.. don't really care a whole lot. It was a solid run.
> 
> Did it cover all our expenses? No. Still about 60 in the red but that is going to change in about two weeks
> 
> Side note.. just bought a ducato scrambler... Sooo much fun!! View attachment 3414174


she does look pretty sweet. is that like a on road/ semi off road bike? 
living where I do in CO, i'd rather have one of those dirt bikes behind the scrambler. 
have a nice w'knd.


----------



## legallyflying (May 9, 2015)

They say it can do a little off roading.. but the far right bike is a ktm 250xc with fully customized and revalved suspension so yeah... I'll be pointing that towards the dirt rocks and tree roots . 

How is dirt biking in CO? Jesus it must be dusty! CO makes my nose bleed


----------



## rkymtnman (May 9, 2015)

no dirtbike (just on the wishlist) but a 4 wheeler. where i'm at is actually decomposed granite so not really dirt and not that dusty most times. 

it took us 6 months after we moved here to finally get rid of the rock boogers that needed an air chisel to remove. guess the nose adapts after a while. 

how do you like the KTM? i always wanted a YZ250 oil burner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> no dirtbike (just on the wishlist) but a 4 wheeler. where i'm at is actually decomposed granite so not really dirt and not that dusty most times.
> 
> it took us 6 months after we moved here to finally get rid of the rock boogers that needed an air chisel to remove. guess the nose adapts after a while.
> 
> how do you like the KTM? i always wanted a YZ250 oil burner.


I love 2 wheelers, but I've got to be utilitarian when it comes to 12K plus machines.
Here's my Moose hunting BFF.


----------



## legallyflying (May 10, 2015)

The ktm smoker is fucking awesome. Spent like 600 to have the suspension redone And it's amazing now. Hydro clutch, brenbos and an awesome motor. 

Never going to sell it. Never


----------



## 707humboldt (May 10, 2015)

I love my ktm


----------



## cityworker415 (May 17, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> At least 18 because that is how much I got rid of in the last couple days.
> 
> For all you folks in legal states.. can I please get a what the fuck is up with weed prices!!!
> 
> Honestly, I think they drop 50-100 per lb every fucking harvest.


That will be the death of commercial growers, margins. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## legallyflying (May 20, 2015)

I think portland is going to change its name to the city of $100 ounces. I'm not shutting you, $100 store front zips


----------



## legallyflying (May 21, 2015)

Hey!! No posting photos of quads in my thread. Lets keep the gay stuff to a minimum  

Took the new duacti for a spin out to the gorge yesterday


----------



## redi jedi (May 21, 2015)

I haven't seen a naked duc up here yet...new model?


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 1, 2015)

Reading these numbers I feel blessed to get 28...still getting 25 for my blue dream at dispensaries ..
But I live in California.. Where Uncle Sam
Doesn't get his cut, but edison takes It for him. Cost of growing here is absolutely Ridiculous. if you get a pound per light you barely got the bills paid.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2015)

patrickkawi37 said:


> Reading these numbers I feel blessed to get 28...still getting 25 for my blue dream at dispensaries ..
> But I live in California.. Where Uncle Sam
> Doesn't get his cut, but edison takes It for him. Cost of growing here is absolutely Ridiculous. if you get a pound per light you barely got the bills paid.


I've been spending the last few years addressing that very issue. I think I've got some good cost cutting tech, reducing power, square footage AND labor in the bloom room.


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I've been spending the last few years addressing that very issue. I think I've got some good cost cutting tech, reducing power, square footage AND labor in the bloom room.


I would love to hear any advise . I am running a very oversized canopy, only about 36watts/sq ft. This allows me to hit the 2 pound per light number even on a bad run . At the same time it's more electricity in a bigger canopy as far as fans and dehumidifiers. I think my biggest downfall of cost is my turn around rate. It takes me way to long to harvest and way too long to flip the next round . This comes down to having enough hands for the job, which I don't. My trimmers are lazy and only about 15% of them show up. I do
Spend a bit more on nutrients than the average person but I feel that As long as your hitting your numbers nutrients shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 1, 2015)

Disiel generators are your best friend in Cali.  

.13 to .15 cents a kWh instead of .28-.32. So easy to wire in, no power bill. Just setup a holding tank at transfer tank on property. Company will fill the transfer tank at front of property, and you run pipe that connects to your holding tank. 
Generator cost comes back in less than a year compared to power.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 1, 2015)

Whats the price of diesel in Cali?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Disiel generators are your best friend in Cali.
> 
> .13 to .15 cents a kWh instead of .28-.32. So easy to wire in, no power bill. Just setup a holding tank at transfer tank on property. Company will fill the transfer tank at front of property, and you run pipe that connects to your holding tank.
> Generator cost comes back in less than a year compared to power.


What are you using for cost comparison amperage wise?
Are you factoring in maintenance, labor, oil changes, fuel, initial procurement, etc...

I know that if it were only fuel we are talking about, those figures might work, but running a diesel 18+ hours a day is way more than just fuel.
Not to mention the racket - those things make lots of noise & the bigger you go, the more noise they make.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 1, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Disiel generators are your best friend in Cali.
> 
> .13 to .15 cents a kWh instead of .28-.32. So easy to wire in, no power bill. Just setup a holding tank at transfer tank on property. Company will fill the transfer tank at front of property, and you run pipe that connects to your holding tank.
> Generator cost comes back in less than a year compared to power.


this has been done to death with poor results . one guy in north mendo below me blew up and cartwheeled down his hill a 500gal had the fucking EPA up his ass and everything ..... the gas prices are set so this WILL work but is not stupid proof.
dude is still going to court 15 years later ...


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are you using for cost comparison amperage wise?
> Are you factoring in maintenance, labor, oil changes, fuel, initial procurement, etc...
> 
> I know that if it were only fuel we are talking about, those figures might work, but running a diesel 18+ hours a day is way more than just fuel.
> Not to mention the racket - those things make lots of noise & the bigger you go, the more noise they make.


Factoring in maintenance, fuel, initial setup with a replacement plan for 10 years on the generators. I didn't count labor as I have always done it myself. Oil changes are 150-200 a month. 

And the price is broken down by the number of kilowatts you use to the amount of gas used per hour. 

And yes their are loud, they also sell residential and commercial mufflers for them. Takes it from an 18 wheeler in idle to the equivalence of two people having a conversation. 


Joedank said:


> this has been done to death with poor results . one guy in north mendo below me blew up and cartwheeled down his hill a 500gal had the fucking EPA up his ass and everything ..... the gas prices are set so this WILL work but is not stupid proof.
> dude is still going to court 15 years later ...


Nothing we do is "stupid proof". I have ran so many of these things here for people. It isn't hard, just get a electrician to set it up (it's even easier to set them up if you don't hve power to the breaker box at all, meaning the generator is the only source of power.)
I just set up 2 30k Detroit diesels for a customer, they paid 5gs for each used, les than 1000 hours on them.
Life expectancy of those machine is a million hours. 

50 thousand watts uses roughly 24 gallons of diesel a day. At $3 a gallon is $72 a day. 

50 thousands watts (2 16k rooms on flip flops, plus ac and dehumidifiers) a day at .10 cents a kWh would be 83 dollars a day. 

That's the cost analysis for here at .10 a kWh. You're more then welcome to do tell me what you pay per kWh and I'll do the math. 

You'll break even on the generator in a year. After that is saves you money, and a lot of it


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Factoring in maintenance, fuel, initial setup with a replacement plan for 10 years on the generators. I didn't count labor as I have always done it myself. Oil changes are 150-200 a month.
> 
> And the price is broken down by the number of kilowatts you use to the amount of gas used per hour.
> 
> ...


have you done a comparison of what a propane vs diesel genset would cost?? just curious.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> have you done a comparison of what a propane vs diesel genset would cost?? just curious.


Conversion from diesel to propane is simple, straightforward and inexpensive.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Conversion from diesel to propane is simple, straightforward and inexpensive.


i was more curious about the cost breakdown. i wonder which is more efficient as a fuel: diesel or propane?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2015)

or if you have a $100 bucks of diesel and propane, which will last longer?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> or if you have a $100 bucks of diesel and propane, which will last longer?


I think the answer to that question is dependent as much on market price as anything.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i was more curious about the cost breakdown. i wonder which is more efficient as a fuel: diesel or propane?


Diesel is more efficient by far.
The average BTU content of Propane (per gal) is 91,500 BTU's.
The average BTU content of Diesel (per gal) is 147,000 BTU's.

With the average price of propane @ $2.29 per gallon and diesel @ $2.89, without actually crunching the numbers it looks like Diesel would be far and away the better choice atm.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Factoring in maintenance, fuel, initial setup with a replacement plan for 10 years on the generators. I didn't count labor as I have always done it myself. Oil changes are 150-200 a month.
> 
> And the price is broken down by the number of kilowatts you use to the amount of gas used per hour.
> 
> ...


I doubt a 50kw genny could run a 16kw grow. @4.5A/light x 16 = 72A...just for the lights. I've never seen a 50 amp receptacle on a genny under 100kw...not saying there isnt one out there but it all comes down to how many amps the genny is capable of with a continuous load. 

50,000W/day = 2.1kWh/hour or 21cents/hour...little over 5 bucks a day. Not sure how you came to 83?

16kWh x 24 hours = 384kWh/day or $38.4/day to run the lights @ 10cents/kWh


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> I doubt a 50kw genny could run a 16kw grow. @4.5A/light x 16 = 72A...just for the lights. I've never seen a 50 amp receptacle on a genny under 100kw...not saying there isnt one out there but it all comes down to how many amps the genny is capable of with a continuous load.
> 
> 50,000W/day = 2.1kWh/hour or 21cents/hour...little over 5 bucks a day. Not sure how you came to 83?
> 
> 16kWh x 24 hours = 384kWh/day or $38.4/day to run the lights @ 10cents/kWh


Your math is wrong my friend.
A 50kw generator can run 227 amps at 220v. 

Also, your math for power has only included the lights. Mine is for air conditioners and dehumidifiers too.

I'm a electrician, just wired up a 35k generator for a 16k grow. Runs at full blast like a generator should when everything is running.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

It wont be running long at WOT...Continuous load is usually 75% throttle. 

Go rent a portable light tower..they usually have 32kw or 50kw gen set in them...see if you can get 227 amps out of it..lol

Ohms law doesn't work for generators....416 amps at 120v....think about it.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

Dont even need to do the math really...if running a diesel genny is cheaper than power from the grid...why isn't all types of manufacturing using generators for primary power?

fuck for that matter...why doesn't every home use a generator?


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> It wont be running long at WOT...Continuous load is usually 75% throttle.
> 
> Go rent a portable light tower..they usually have 32kw or 50kw gen set in them...see if you can get 227 amps out of it..lol
> 
> Ohms law doesn't work for generators....416 amps at 120v....think about it.


Dude I am a certified electrician. I really don feel like explaining this to you. Think about what to just said. A 50 thousand watt generator can't run 16 thousand watts? Come on dude.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Dude I am a certified electrician. I really don feel like explaining this to you. Think about what to just said. A 50 thousand watt generator can't run 16 thousand watts? Come on dude.


Dude I'm a certified millwright...you need to understand the difference between peak power and continuous load. Running a generator at WOT is like jumping in a car and driving in 1st gear on the highway.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> Dont even need to do the math really...if running a diesel genny is cheaper than power from the grid...why isn't all types of manufacturing using generators for primary power?
> 
> fuck for that matter...why doesn't every home use a generator?


Everyone doesn't use them at home because the price difference between the two isn't great enough to warrant it. People are not paying .32 a kWh anywhere but Cali. It's usually .10. 

The price difference between tuning a generator an paying .32 a kWh is definitely warranted. 

This isn't going to save you money anywhere but Cali, but it will keep you off the grid.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

35k generator at 80 percent is 28k
28000/220 is 127 amps. 

16 1000s at 5 amps at piece. 80 amps
3 24k mini splits. 30 amps
2 170 pint dehumidifer 10 amps
Total of 120 amps. 

In no way am I maxing out the machine.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

Fire it up and see how long it lasts...


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> Fire it up and see how long it lasts...


Wired one of those 3 years ago. It still running.


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok, check this out 

http://gens.lccdn.com/generaccorporate/media/library/content/all-products/generators/industrial-generators/diesel/0k5090-sd050-3-4l.pdf

Your gallon/hour is out the window.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> Ok, check this out
> 
> http://gens.lccdn.com/generaccorporate/media/library/content/all-products/generators/industrial-generators/diesel/0k5090-sd050-3-4l.pdf
> 
> Your gallon/hour is out the window.


That isn't the same brand, the one I am referring to is a Detroit diesel. One of the best on the markets. Gets around 1.25 gallons an hour.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 2, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> That isn't the same brand, the one I am referring to is a Detroit diesel. One of the best on the markets. Gets around 1.25 gallons an hour.


i need to look up how much i pay a kW. i can get one of the Army 5kW diesel gensets for pretty cheap. i also can get ag diesel too though not sure on what it is per gallon. 

you think the return on investment is if your electric is 10cents or higher?


----------



## redi jedi (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.dieselserviceandsupply.com/Diesel_Fuel_Consumption.aspx


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jul 2, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> i need to look up how much i pay a kW. i can get one of the Army 5kW diesel gensets for pretty cheap. i also can get ag diesel too though not sure on what it is per gallon.
> 
> you think the return on investment is if your electric is 10cents or higher?


I only think it is worth it if you pay more than .25 a kWh or if you want to stay off the power grid.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 2, 2015)

redi jedi said:


> Dont even need to do the math really...if running a diesel genny is cheaper than power from the grid...why isn't all types of manufacturing using generators for primary power?
> 
> fuck for that matter...why doesn't every home use a generator?


yo dude its ALOT cheaper ... why the fuck are megawatt converters all over the southwest....MEGAWATT propane to current ...BIG$$$


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yo dude its ALOT cheaper ... why the fuck are megawatt converters all over the southwest....MEGAWATT propane to current ...BIG$$$


I did not understand this. What do you mean?

My money is on fuel cells;
Up to 65% efficient
Emit only heat, water vapor and CO²- ALL are useful byproducts for agriculture!
Feedstock is natural gas
Nearly silent operation
Solid state components for greater reliability and low maintenance


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I did not understand this. What do you mean?
> 
> My money is on fuel cells;
> Up to 65% efficient
> ...


sorry i said propane but ment natural gas...stoner...
i mean mega watt gensets running on natural gas out in the sticks here in southwest colorado . with lots of venture captial money getting involeved . the run one near a climning area i go to . its crazy
http://trib.com/business/energy/the-big-switch-utilities-conversion-from-coal-to-natural-gas/article_d3d15b5f-cd0d-5af9-aebd-3280e68884d8.html
WHAT NOONE TALKS ABOUT:
so these wells are in crazy areas so transmission cables have less red tape , than gas lines thur wilderness ATM...
i am a member of a energy coop and they throw around alot of ideas for "local energy"


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sorry i said propane but ment natural gas...stoner...
> i mean mega watt gensets running on natural gas out in the sticks here in southwest colorado . with lots of venture captial money getting involeved . the run one near a climning area i go to . its crazy
> http://trib.com/business/energy/the-big-switch-utilities-conversion-from-coal-to-natural-gas/article_d3d15b5f-cd0d-5af9-aebd-3280e68884d8.html
> WHAT NOONE TALKS ABOUT:
> ...


Ok now I got you. I've actually visited some of the power plants mentioned in the article!

I believe that fuel cell technology will also come down in price and its efficiency advantages over old style fired boiler and turbine electrical production will render the massive power plants all but obsolete, in favour of small fuel cells everywhere people need power, like homes, offices, shopping malls- AND greenhouses!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> sorry i said propane but ment natural gas...stoner...
> i mean mega watt gensets running on natural gas out in the sticks here in southwest colorado . with lots of venture captial money getting involeved . the run one near a climning area i go to . its crazy
> http://trib.com/business/energy/the-big-switch-utilities-conversion-from-coal-to-natural-gas/article_d3d15b5f-cd0d-5af9-aebd-3280e68884d8.html
> WHAT NOONE TALKS ABOUT:
> ...


are you talking about some of those wells between pagosa and durango? those are nat gas, huh? was always curious what those were.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 3, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> are you talking about some of those wells between pagosa and durango? those are nat gas, huh? was always curious what those were.


also the montrose to utah border and south to new mexico border . mainly the dissapointment valley / naturita area.. if your a desert rat like me  4X4 only and most the roads only go past wells and sage lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> also the montrose to utah border and south to new mexico border . mainly the dissapointment valley / naturita area.. if your a desert rat like me  4X4 only and most the roads only go past wells and sage lol


haven't been to DUR in awhile. it is about time for a visit to Ska brewing.

have you grown or smoked any of the strains from La Plata Labs? 

not a desert rat just yet. i'm having my motor built for my Dodge right now. and can't wait to get her on the road again.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2015)

Joedank said:


> also the montrose to utah border and south to new mexico border . mainly the dissapointment valley / naturita area.. if your a desert rat like me  4X4 only and most the roads only go past wells and sage lol


I worked for the evil corporation Halliburton for a little while, dispatching at their Grand Junction office. We sent a lot of crews down that way. There are thousands of wellheads out there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I worked for the evil corporation Halliburton for a little while, dispatching at their Grand Junction office. We sent a lot of crews down that way. There are thousands of wellheads out there.


so you're Cheney's right hand man? I knew it!! lol. OUTED!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> so you're Cheney's right hand man? I knew it!! lol. OUTED!!!


Lol, more like spying on the evil empire from within...


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 6, 2015)

Our architect is running the numbers for a large natural gas fired turbine generator. He is talking 2-3 year pay back but 8 have yet to see the numbers.

We will have to get our rec license and see how that pans out first. 

Ohh.. can I go back and get a bullshit on the 2lbs per light at 36w a Sq ft please? Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Our architect is running the numbers for a large natural gas fired turbine generator. He is talking 2-3 year pay back but 8 have yet to see the numbers.
> 
> We will have to get our rec license and see how that pans out first.
> 
> Ohh.. can I go back and get a bullshit on the 2lbs per light at 36w a Sq ft please? Lol


I'd suggest fuel cells but that's a big up front investment. Also kinda bleeding edge tech compared to other options, so I'm not sure it's a ready for prime time power player just yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'd suggest fuel cells but that's a big up front investment. Also kinda bleeding edge tech compared to other options, so I'm not sure it's a ready for prime time power player just yet.


when you say fuel cell, are you talking about hydrogen based? i don't know much about them. how do you use one with a conventional gas/diesel/propane generator?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> when you say fuel cell, are you talking about hydrogen based? i don't know much about them. how do you use one with a conventional gas/diesel/propane generator?


They are designed to use a hydrogen reformer to convert natural gas from your utility into hydrogen for the fuel cell that you'd purchase it with. The former spits out hydrogen for the fuel cell, plus CO² and heat. The fuel cell itself generates electricity, some more heat and water vapor.

They're out there, but again I'm not sure they're quite ready for plug n play use.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> They are designed to use a hydrogen reformer to convert natural gas from your utility into hydrogen for the fuel cell that you'd purchase it with. The former spits out hydrogen for the fuel cell, plus CO² and heat. The fuel cell itself generates electricity, some more heat and water vapor.
> 
> They're out there, but again I'm not sure they're quite ready for plug n play use.


interesting. i'll have to do some searching on them. and the U.S. has a shit load of nat gas so they should become quite popular i would think in the near future.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> interesting. i'll have to do some searching on them. and the U.S. has a shit load of nat gas so they should become quite popular i would think in the near future.


EXACTLY. Fracking has delivered a new lowest cost energy source that's also relatively environmentally friendly. Fuel cells are the most efficient and least polluting way to convert that energy into electricity. We in indoor agriculture have an edge because we can even use the CO² they emit where other industries have no use for it.

Buy one for your home... it qualifies as cogenerated power because you get both heat and electricity, where your furnace just makes heat.


----------



## 9leaves (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm following this!! Can you say WEED MONSTERS! That is insane my man! I know enough with the exclamation points. Ready to watch


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, not many more posts about growing. Just too busy. BUT, I do have a funny story.

So it seems we had a bit of a break in. They pulled the power meters out of their sockets....sorry, but that doesn't kill 3 phase power..and the alarm system has a battery back up. 

ANYWAYS... we have a roll up door on the side of the warehouse and a couple months ago I thought... someone could drive through that door, sledge hammer into the rooms and steal a good amount of weed in 10 minutes.

So I got a 4" concrete hole saw, and drilled, and drilled, and fucking drilled. It took about 3 hours to drill all the way through the foundation (5" thick). Then I bought two 4 foot lengths of schedule 40 steel pipe and stuck them in the holes. (About 18" deep total when we dug out the clay under the foundation).

So at about 5:00 am I get the call from the alarm company, and texts and emails.. I jump in the car to meet the police. 

I show up..and this piece of shit Toyota pick up is stuck about 2 feet in the air.. impaled on the steel pipe bollards. 

The cop says.. "I think we know what they were driving" 

Ahhahahahahahhahhahaha 

So not only did you not get to steal a fucking thing.. not even a bag of shake.. the cops now have your truck. I hope to god it wasn't stolen

So eat dick you fucking tweakers!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2015)

awesome story and way too funny. they didn't crash into the windshield witht the abrupt stop? 

like those people who get tired of having their mailboxes knocked over that build them of steel and concrete. when they hit it with the baseball bat, it bounces back and blows outh the rear window.


----------



## made in detroit (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice garden. I've been interested in running vertical lights in my next setup and this gives me a better idea of what to expect. 

Also nice job on the self security!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 11, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well, not many more posts about growing. Just too busy. BUT, I do have a funny story.
> 
> So it seems we had a bit of a break in. They pulled the power meters out of their sockets....sorry, but that doesn't kill 3 phase power..and the alarm system has a battery back up.
> 
> ...


YESYES YES ! my day was just made alot better ... and all that hard work pays big . cops like it when you protect your own assets


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 21, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well, it officially all begins today. Plants transfered and flipping tomorrow.
> 
> There is A FUCK LOAD of training and trimming to do but they are in. And some of the plants are freaking monsters!!
> 
> View attachment 3358676 View attachment 3358678


What kind of lighting do you veg these monsters under and for how long before putting them into flower?


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 22, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well, not many more posts about growing. Just too busy. BUT, I do have a funny story.
> 
> So it seems we had a bit of a break in. They pulled the power meters out of their sockets....sorry, but that doesn't kill 3 phase power..and the alarm system has a battery back up.
> 
> ...


Golden


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 26, 2015)

OneHitDone said:


> What kind of lighting do you veg these monsters under and for how long before putting them into flower?


1k MH. The blue ice bulbs. I think they are 5200k. IF you can get the roots into the buckets without having any problems.. no slime, weak clones, bugs, etc. Then the veg takes about 3-4 weeks. That means they go from 1 foot to 4 foot in about that time. 

From taking clones to getting them 1 foot tall however is the tricky part, you are looking at about 6 weeks.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 26, 2015)

What's shakin' legally! Hope all is still going well your way! ATB!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 29, 2015)

Things are going well. The state just released the interim rec rules so we have a laundry list of shit to do for our application. And we need new trimmers.. half.. the good half, are fellons


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 29, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Things are going well. The state just released the interim rec rules so we have a laundry list of shit to do for our application. And we need new trimmers.. half.. the good half, are fellons


Yeah, isn't that fucked up? Legalize weed but keep the felons out... so they have to commit crimes to survive? Da fuk? Whatever happened to 'once you do your time and you're off paper, your debt is paid in full'?!


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Out an after an hr of reading threw the thread I'm curious about what type of nutrients your running with that set up? Ai might of accidently skipped it while speed reading threw some of the bullshit (Midwest shitty weed part) n did I read your paying .09 a kilowatt? Man that's fucked up I'm paying .32 a kilowatt.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 1, 2015)

InsaneMJ said:


> Out an after an hr of reading threw the thread I'm curious about what type of nutrients your running with that set up? Ai might of accidently skipped it while speed reading threw some of the bullshit (Midwest shitty weed part) n did I read your paying .09 a kilowatt? Man that's fucked up I'm paying .32 a kilowatt.


Might I suggest looking over on the LED section. The new COB lighting the guys are doing over there DIY style is killin' it.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Ohhh haha no wonder I didn't see that, I didn't realize heavy 16 is a actual line up my bad lol.


----------



## buckets (Nov 5, 2015)

I love your personal security story and that guy losing his truck. I hope the wanna be thieves got fucked up when they hit those metal poles! Well done man!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2016)

@legallyflying any updates? It's been awhile since you've mentioned anything here, or did you start another thread?


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 21, 2016)

Just been too busy to play the RIU game. 

We have 40k watts in each room now. US 10 more tons of AC in each. Two rooms total. Will be four rooms in about 6 weeks.

Getting another 600 amp service feeder dropped next week. Building permits to the city submitted yesterday. Researching camera systems. Waiting to hear on my rec permit application. Driving around to dispensories every day. Cramming ATM's full of 20's. 

Bleaching shit, scolding employees, paying 7k dollar electric bills.

Pretty much your basic day in the life of a commercial grower shit..


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 21, 2016)

well Dwamn, when you put it like that.... lol


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2016)

Glad all is still well. ATB!


----------



## Flowki (Jan 29, 2016)

Never has abiding the law been so gangster.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 29, 2016)

Im glad you ponied up for some more a/c. Did you have to run more dehus or get more for those thinmints and..bluedream? I did. Whens the rain gonna stop


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 29, 2016)

More AC = more dehumidification .


----------



## Flowki (Jan 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY. Fracking has delivered a new lowest cost energy source that's also relatively environmentally friendly


Last I read fracking was banned in some modern EU country's because of it's impact on the environment. The uk government/s were also pushing to use fracking but the people of those country's were also against it on account of the environmental damage reports that were available at that time. Unless ofc those reports were deliberately misleading for the gain of some other capitalist interest.

I personally use a bit logic and assume that pumping the ground full of chemicals is not going to be high in the list of clean fuel. On top of that the planet has some use known or un-known for the oil, coal and various other gasses we have plundered for decades. Do you suppose that hot place near the core burns all by itself and it's just a coincidence every thing we drill for is flammable.

Solar power is only a marginal improvement to the above due to it's process elements so I guess wind farms are the closest thing we currently have to ''ok'' energy. Reports on that suggest they do not out put more energy than it takes to build maintain and collect though.

Sorry for ranting but I like people to understand what we do to this planet and at-least willfully admit we are ok to continue fking it over. As in, filling a room full of 600 or 1000W lights is certainly not helping in any way no matter how you are powering it.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2016)

Flowki said:


> Last I read fracking was banned in some modern EU country's because of it's impact on the environment. The uk government/s were also pushing to use fracking but the people of those country's were also against it on account of the environmental damage reports that were available at that time. Unless ofc those reports were deliberately misleading for the gain of some other capitalist interest.
> 
> I personally use a bit logic and assume that pumping the ground full of chemicals is not going to be high in the list of clean fuel.


It turns out that you don't need to pump a noxious slurry into the ground to get gas. Having worked in and around the industry, I'm convinced that organic solvents, water and sand are all that's necessary for the job, no nasty chemicals required.

Every other raw petrochemical is even worse to recover, right up to and including coal. It would be far more fair and accurate to start comparing the relative costs to the environment of recovering ALL fossil fuels, so people don't get the idea that pumping crude is any better- or frankly, any different. They frack oil wells too, you know! Have for decades! Where do you think the idea for natural gas fracking came from?

Finally, what about when it's burned at its destination? Natural gas really shines here, because no other hydrocarbon produces less co2. Hydrogen itself doesn't count, because it's not a hydrocarbon! Add the fewest possible carbon atoms to that hydrogen and what do you get? Natural gas! Aka methane.

Fuel cells and natural gas; it's a natural combination, and it's coming to suburban America soon.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It turns out that you don't need to pump a noxious slurry into the ground to get gas. Having worked in and around the industry, I'm convinced that organic solvents, water and sand are all that's necessary for the job, no nasty chemicals required.
> 
> Every other raw petrochemical is even worse to recover, right up to and including coal. It would be far more fair and accurate to start comparing the relative costs to the environment of recovering ALL fossil fuels, so people don't get the idea that pumping crude is any better- or frankly, any different. They frack oil wells too, you know! Have for decades! Where do you think the idea for natural gas fracking came from?
> 
> ...


''You are convinced''. That implies it is not being done yet but even if it is tried, it may not work because you may be wrong. ''Organic'' in almost any walk is typically a more lengthy process and/or less effective or more costly. Basically if the company's are given a choice they will stick with the cheapest chemical option. If the country blocks that option they will find a country that does not. Who cares if some little mud hut village in a country we have never heard of has children running around with 3 eyes and an arm for a leg

''Every other raw petro''. It MAY be the lesser of two evils but I would still not invite it around for dinner.


''no other hydrocarbon produces less co2''. We currently use more energy than we can cater for with ANY current natural process or limited impact (like wind farms). The real problem is that we genuinely use too much energy that can only be sustained by methods that result in massive environmental damage.

But who is willing to give up on having that second motor, 3 tv's, 3 ipads, 3 phones and a laptop/desktop or two. What of Christmas, Billions of extra lights burning away simply because it makes us ''feel better''. Obviously nobody is changing, we got worse so it's a two horse race, running out of resources or destroying the climate to the point the planet has a shit and wipes everything out. 

Even if we could invent a safe form of energy the side product would be us reproducing on an even larger scale and raping the planet in other ways. History has proven it's what we do. It's all we do ^^.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2016)

Flowki said:


> ''You are convinced''. That implies it is not being done yet but even if it is tried, it may not work because you may be wrong. ''Organic'' in almost any walk is typically a more lengthy process and/or less effective or more costly. Basically if the company's are given a choice they will stick with the cheapest chemical option. If the country blocks that option they will find a country that does not. Who cares if some little mud hut village in a country we have never heard of has children running around with 3 eyes and an arm for a leg
> 
> ''Every other raw petro''. It MAY be the lesser of two evils but I would still not invite it around for dinner.
> 
> ...


So you can bitch about the problems just fine. Yep, the world sucks, it's overcrowded and pumping oil is dirty. 

What do you got for SOLUTIONS? I'm working on those, seems a better use of my time than endless fault finding.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 31, 2016)

Yo legally so i did not see any numbers on finals  Very curious


----------



## elektrician (Jan 31, 2016)

cars dont run on trees, so whatever.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> So you can bitch about the problems just fine. Yep, the world sucks, it's overcrowded and pumping oil is dirty.
> 
> What do you got for SOLUTIONS? I'm working on those, seems a better use of my time than endless fault finding.


I'm not getting at you personally. Currently their is nothing in motion or realistically proposed that can allow a step away from prehistoric methods with no impact on our current way of life. We are already producing enough clean reusable energy (with room to improve) but we are using too much for it to sustain us, that's the problem. The solution is not in a hole filled with none renewable X. That is only fanning a dying ember at the risk of burning the house down, just to cook marsh mellows.

The solution requires world governments intervention, I personally can't do shit about it (ignored mass scale anti war protests?) because to be frank it's their game we play and only they have the ability to change the rules on such a large meaningful scale, like it or not. Right now you can hook up to any power main and use as much electricity as your wallet allows, or until something explodes o0. The avg person will adapt to ''enforced'' consumption regulations. They need to put house holds on a daily conservative consumption budget for a start. Smarter technology that auto shuts off completely would also offer huge reductions world wide. I've seen smart power here and there and that shit should be mandatory on every shelf for every item. It was estimated at some 20% world wide saving from stand by units alone. That's huge. Theirs also a huge amount that can be saved if not for capitalism holding most country's by the balls. For example, in these times of known climate change why are screens on every device getting bigger and bigger?. It, as one example completely counter acts any advancements in energy efficiency. The only good thing to come from all that bs is the advancements in battery efficiency that has hopefully aided in the storage of renewable energy.

If they were using fracking as a transitional means to generate the foundations of renewable energy I could potentially warm to the idea. Somehow I get the feeling they will still be sucking the land dry 10 years from now.

On a side rant what amuses me most in power solutions are those idiots proposing the creation of a star on earth as a possible power source on top of collide/quantum endeavors. We understand so little about our own oceans let alone planet yet they are currently messing with the very building blocks of a universe. Chernobyl was a fire cracker in comparison to that accident when it happens.

Sorry for the massive derail legal. I have read and looking forward to more updates.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2016)

Flowki said:


> I'm not getting at you personally. Currently their is nothing in motion or realistically proposed that can allow a step away from prehistoric methods with no impact on our current way of life. We are already producing enough clean reusable energy (with room to improve) but we are using too much for it to sustain us, that's the problem. The solution is not in a hole filled with none renewable X. That is only fanning a dying ember at the risk of burning the house down, just to cook marsh mellows.
> 
> The solution requires world governments intervention, I personally can't do shit about it (ignored mass scale anti war protests?) because to be frank it's their game we play and only they have the ability to change the rules on such a large meaningful scale, like it or not. Right now you can hook up to any power main and use as much electricity as your wallet allows, or until something explodes o0. The avg person will adapt to ''enforced'' consumption regulations. They need to put house holds on a daily conservative consumption budget for a start. Smarter technology that auto shuts off completely would also offer huge reductions world wide. I've seen smart power here and there and that shit should be mandatory on every shelf for every item. It was estimated at some 20% world wide saving from stand by units alone. That's huge. Theirs also a huge amount that can be saved if not for capitalism holding most country's by the balls. For example, in these times of known climate change why are screens on every device getting bigger and bigger?. It, as one example completely counter acts any advancements in energy efficiency. The only good thing to come from all that bs is the advancements in battery efficiency that has hopefully aided in the storage of renewable energy.
> 
> ...


Yes, we can use fracking as a bridge to a renewals based hydrocarbon economy, but we still have to build it. That takes time. Someone has to do it. 

Would it not be a step in the right direction to improve how we produce and distribute power as much as end use? Turns out that much of the natural gas based infrastructure is exactly the same as for methane from natural sources. Yeah, it's the same stuff. Generating your own power on site and thus being able to utilize the cogenerared heat just speeds the return on investment. 

None of these technologies is science fiction anymore. I'm right now very busy tong them together into a system the homeowner can use and depend on. Tougher to have a power outage when you make your own, lol


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 23, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> Ok, so I have a thread about this grow as it is a newly constructed warehouse grow but honestly, the thread is full of jack holes and guys that wear diapers.
> 
> Not that I am looking for everyone to pander to me or anything but I really don't feel like explaining why I'm not running LED in my fucking warehouse..or putting god damn solar panels on the roof. Might as well paint a sign....huge medical grow here.
> 
> ...


I read two lines of the start to this thread and had to stop and say that is really damn funny.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I totally feel you on the money being scary low thing.
> 
> Re. running HID at less than full power; Don't do it. Spectrum suffers, bulb life suffers, light emitted drops much faster than power saved, not gonna be good. Just leave them run at 100%. Running MH at low power is even worse for them than it is for HPS.
> 
> My info came from some fly by night company called 'Philips'... you may have heard of them.


Thank you, you helped me scratch something off of a mental list..a dimmable ballast.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Thank you, you helped me scratch something off of a mental list..a dimmable ballast.


Always happy to help.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah, tystck just helped me to design a vertical LED fixture. $900 to build the thing though...everything still sitting in my cart(s) just waiting for me to decide if it is worth it to save a little on cooling and 200 watts worth of power.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 7, 2016)

So.. we are testing some COBs....

https://www.rollitup.org/t/high-power-cob-vs-hps-vertical-shoot-out.901942/


----------



## Captain Plank-Eye (Mar 15, 2016)

Frack all that fracking frack. I believe this page is for a successful guy to post what he is being successful at. Why do people come to where there is thunder and try to grab some to put in their solar or fracking balloons? This guy here has shit you could never keep up, just look at it and say "cool grow dude" 

who cares who fracks the ground? You guys frack eachother with all of the stupid information you make into a big deal in this man's thread about his grow room, and you dont even complain about yourself also, which shows you have no concern for things that are negatively inpacting. 

Just certain ones that you can whoop about without needing to know much about it, cuz this guy obviously knows more about growing than you, and you, wanting something to frack people's ears with, have to pick something you can talk about because you need to be seen doing something to get attention.

If fracking is a big deal to you start a vigilante group and go blow up the frack mines. o.0


----------



## theexpress (Mar 15, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> Just been too busy to play the RIU game.
> 
> We have 40k watts in each room now. US 10 more tons of AC in each. Two rooms total. Will be four rooms in about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


fuck the atms go to the casino trade money for chips play a game or two cash your chips out. Washed over 100k in less then a week like this. 100k in 20$ is a shitload of money now its in 100 and 50s u can only put soo much in atm machine


----------



## bigmanc (Mar 19, 2016)

theexpress said:


> fuck the atms go to the casino trade money for chips play a game or two cash your chips out. Washed over 100k in less then a week like this. 100k in 20$ is a shitload of money now its in 100 and 50s u can only put soo much in atm machine


Its more likely that he owns ATMs and puts cash in them so it returns as a deposit in his bank account.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 22, 2016)

@legallyflying haven't heard from you on awhile, how's things going? 

Did you get any results from your COB LED project? 

What's the biggest plant you've pulled, in terms of finished weight?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Aug 11, 2016)

elektrician said:


> cars dont run on trees, so whatever.


My grandad when he was alive told me during the great depression that many had trucks that ran on wood.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then according to your 'scientific conclusion', millions of Americans are being poisoned by their vegetables every day.
> 
> Having just checked the newspaper, I'm shocked to see exactly no evidence of this occurring...
> 
> ...


Yes chemical ferts and gmo plants are killing people or making them sick all over


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 20, 2016)

FilthyFletch said:


> I know we not supposed to talk about states but yeah the midwest for the most part doesnt have 90 summers unless your in the south usually 80s...The bible stuff again is not the midwest thats the southern states or the plains states like Oklahoma.. We are thankfull more red states in the midwest as blue states are so screwed which my state is Blue in the biggest city which drags the economy down.... Ummm people are leaving Californis in record numbers so not sure why you say people moving there. Industrial pollution? Just lost me on that one as our air is consider some of the cleanest especially compared to either coast. Midwest schools rank as some of the highest with California and NY being some of the worse... I dont know like you said to each there own. I enjoy our smaller mountains, our forests, rivers, lakes, room to stretch out low price of living and less social wack jobs or nutty envorinmental cooks...we do have more then out fair share of Hipsters though the scum of the Earth. I did like Colorado my auct just moved back from out there she was there 10 years but now in Michigan which has good and bad. Montana is nice too ...I do envy Alaska and Canada though 2 places to live the dream...Ill refrain from more of this talk and stick to the grow though. I apologize.


MICHIGAN here also


----------



## Michiganjesse (Oct 20, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> There is such widespread mid information about the federal rules and the magic "99" number of plants.
> 
> The current situation:
> http://norml.org/laws/item/federal-penalties-2
> ...


Yes my friend was watched for 3 years before they knocked on his door and gave him a 15 year sentence he got out on Obama's release a few years early but only 4 years did 11 years, to long for me for any money. If the Fed's want you your done. Their conviction rate is over 90%. My friend spent a few hundred grand on lawyer just to get a 15 year sentence there is no going to trial with them unless you want to risk 25+ before they ever arest you, they put the time in to guarantee a conviction.


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @legallyflying haven't heard from you on awhile, how's things going?
> 
> Did you get any results from your COB LED project?
> 
> What's the biggest plant you've pulled, in terms of finished weight?


Sorry man.. been busy. we got our recreational license.. got a new 800 amp 3 phase power line and I am about a week away from finishing the construction on our 4th 40k watt flower room. 

Had to ditch the DWC set up. running tables..6 plants per light. 800 some plants total. Jesus fuck it's a LOT of work. but at the same time, sooo much less work than the cage match. that was a productive yet brutal way to go. 

The CIB experiement... was a failure. you want to but my chips and drivers? 
Hope all is well.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 28, 2016)

legallyflying said:


> Sorry man.. been busy. we got our recreational license.. got a new 800 amp 3 phase power line and I am about a week away from finishing the construction on our 4th 40k watt flower room.
> 
> Had to ditch the DWC set up. running tables..6 plants per light. 800 some plants total. Jesus fuck it's a LOT of work. but at the same time, sooo much less work than the cage match. that was a productive yet brutal way to go.
> 
> ...


I might be interested in your spare parts. 
Glad to hear everything is going so well. 
What do ya know- I ditched RDWC too!


----------



## full of purple (Nov 28, 2017)

legallyflying said:


> Sorry man.. been busy. we got our recreational license.. got a new 800 amp 3 phase power line and I am about a week away from finishing the construction on our 4th 40k watt flower room.
> 
> Had to ditch the DWC set up. running tables..6 plants per light. 800 some plants total. Jesus fuck it's a LOT of work. but at the same time, sooo much less work than the cage match. that was a productive yet brutal way to go.
> 
> ...


What's your take on 1000w double ended?
I see you have all hps like me 
I've been seriously considering de latley


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 2, 2017)

legallyflying said:


> The CIB experiement... was a failure. you want to but my chips and drivers?
> Hope all is well.


What made the COB experiment a failure? I'd like to know what configuration you chose for your COB setup. I'll be running a COB experiment myself in the near future.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2017)

CCCmints said:


> What made the COB experiment a failure? I'd like to know what configuration you chose for your COB setup. I'll be running a COB experiment myself in the near future.


Something about not getting the right voltage to his fixtures. They weren't as bright as he expected.

Nice to see you back!


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Something about not getting the right voltage to his fixtures. They weren't as bright as he expected.
> 
> Nice to see you back!


Everyone who's seen the single COB I powered up commented on how overly bright it was relative to their expectations. I'm excited to put together a full fixture in the next couple weeks now that things have smoothed out over here on my end.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Apr 15, 2018)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Factoring in maintenance, fuel, initial setup with a replacement plan for 10 years on the generators. I didn't count labor as I have always done it myself. Oil changes are 150-200 a month.
> 
> And the price is broken down by the number of kilowatts you use to the amount of gas used per hour.
> 
> ...


are they pre emission detroit? DD13 DD15?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2018)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Factoring in maintenance, fuel, initial setup with a replacement plan for 10 years on the generators. I didn't count labor as I have always done it myself. Oil changes are 150-200 a month.
> 
> And the price is broken down by the number of kilowatts you use to the amount of gas used per hour.
> 
> ...


Wow. I need to look into this.


----------



## dongle69 (Apr 15, 2018)

theexpress said:


> fuck the atms go to the casino trade money for chips play a game or two cash your chips out. Washed over 100k in less then a week like this. 100k in 20$ is a shitload of money now its in 100 and 50s u can only put soo much in atm machine


Where did you find a casino that does that without tax info and paying by check or showing I.D.??


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2018)

dongle69 said:


> Where did you find a casino that does that without tax info and paying by check or showing I.D.??


Stay under minimums.


----------



## dongle69 (Apr 15, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Stay under minimums.


Yes but 100k in one week?
The casinos around me require players card or id with every exchange, even under limit. 
Then they file a W-2G if it adds up.
It just seemed like an untrue statement, but if it is true, I need to go to that casino.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2018)

dongle69 said:


> Yes but 100k in one week?
> The casinos around me require players card or id with every exchange, even under limit.
> Then they file a W-2G if it adds up.
> It just seemed like an untrue statement, but if it is true, I need to go to that casino.


Every state regulates its casinos differently. Which state are you in?


----------



## dongle69 (Apr 16, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Which state are you in?


Confusion


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2018)

dongle69 said:


> Confusion


NJ and NV have different regulations. Indian gaming facilities also vary within and between States.


----------

